# SouthKorea GrowOperation (Hashberry) 3rd grow



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

Greetings From The FarEast-
as far as im concerned im like the only marijuana cultivator in my area.
marijuana is dead here. anyways welcome to my thread.

The seeds have arrived...10 pack of Hashberry from Mandala Seeds.


...and here they are in close-up...


They're have been soaking in a glass of water for 24 hours, prior to being laid out in a damp kitchen towel for germination. 













-Jason


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

*heres an outlook on the grow operation design *
just 1m² x 1.2m high, double walled with polystyrene insulation. It's lit with a single 400W HPS (although the ballast will also do MH) and ventilated by a 150mm (6") RVK fan, running via a speed controller and drawing in fresh air through five passive intakes. I just repacked the filter with fresh charcoal the other night (which wasn't as a messy a job as I'd expected).

The mini tower fans are a recent addition; the previous, "standard" oscillating fan was too strong for such a small space and wind-burnt a few leaves, even on it's lowest setting. I managed to drop one of the new ones (D'oh




) and it's a bit noisier as a result, but I made some "stands" from a double layer of bubble wrap, sandwiched between leftover insulation, which then stand on another piece of bubble wrap. I had all the fans running at full tilt last night and the noise was minimal, although the whole 'drobe already sits on three strips of polystyrene (just visible in the left hand picture), to cut down on vibrations travelling through the joists and disturbing the neighbours. 













enjoy
-jason


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

I had a little peek today and all bar two of the seeds looked as though they had popped, with the one that popped while soaking showing a nice little ¼" / 5mm root






But just look at what happened in the six hours after that...







100% germination and lively root growth

I may just have to do some potting today


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi jason set up looks cool I did same thing with my fans put them on poly to cut out vibes good job on germination 100% look forward to seeing future results keep us posted will follow grow 
good luck


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 3, 2008)

checkin in. setup looks clean.


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 3, 2008)

I have some Mandala Sadhu seeds and the few I tried, 100% germ. They have great stuff. I really want to grow their Satori.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice setup man.i like it...... don't forget to keep us posted dude  ! Cheers!!! Peace!!! Cheetah


----------



## Jointsmith (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice set up dude.

Good luck with your grow.


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 3, 2008)

all right, another adventure begins


----------



## Galvatron (Apr 3, 2008)

hey jason, what are the laws in s. korea like regarding growing mj?


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey jason.
Thanks for the heads up about your journal!!. I have been looking into Madalas strains for a while. I will be watching


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 3, 2008)

looking good jason !!! nice design on the cab and cant wait to see this grow.


----------



## edux10 (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking good bro, if you don't mind me asking how is the growing scene out therE? You say your the only one around probably growing, wow. Are you scared of the local laws? Are they harsh or are the police to ignorant or easily bribed? I will be watching this one.. I like that kush picture you posted in my log..


----------



## edux10 (Apr 3, 2008)

hashberry sounds yummy, hashplantXblueberry I take it?


----------



## cerveza420 (Apr 3, 2008)

subscribed.....looks interesting


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

edux10 said:


> Looking good bro, if you don't mind me asking how is the growing scene out therE? You say your the only one around probably growing, wow. Are you scared of the local laws? Are they harsh or are the police to ignorant or easily bribed? I will be watching this one.. I like that kush picture you posted in my log..


there extremely brutal here when it comes to drugs.
thats why everyone is afraid to do it.
but i take the gamble and play it safe.
life is like chess. think before you move and dodge the outcomes.
*charged for possession of marijuana or marijuana in you're system:*
*2 month madatory jail time*
*5,000,0000 won fine , roughly about a 5,000 u.s. dollars fine*
*2 years minimum probation sentece//500hours community service*

*As Far as Cultivating. i know a guy who got busted and is still in high security prison and wont be out for a long long time.*
*doesnt matter how many plants u cultivate here in korea*
*1 is just as bad as 20. *
*so its the same sentence. *
*6 month mandatory jail time.*
*EXTREMELY high bail fee.*
*20,000,0000 won criminal fine, roughly 20,000 us. dollars*
*5 years probation.*
*and be labeled a criminal for the rest of you're life.*

*like i said it's brutal here, and there afraid to screw up there lives so they fear to grow or smoke it.*

*thanks for all you're interest*
*cheers*
*-jason*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

got a little delayed with the updates
apologies.
Cheers, 

Grow Day: 8
Veg Day: 2

I'm very happy at the speed with which the roots have grown. I didn't get any pics before I potted them up, but the first to pop had a root which was a good ½" and the shortest was just over ¼" in length.

In the absence of a proper propagator...



I've set the lamp 12" above the top of the pots. It has a heat spreader fitted, so nothing should get burnt.



I'm using blocks of Oasis standing in water to try to keep the humidity up (always a problem for me in vegging) and have poured water into the tray as well.

It's a bit warm up there right now (29°C) and a bit dry (36% RH), but the glasses should help keep things moist. 















cheers
-jason


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 3, 2008)

Man, those are coming up fast! You inspired me to start all my other Mandala Sadhu seeds. I started the germination process today. Maybe I will start a journal as well.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> Man, those are coming up fast! You inspired me to start all my other Mandala Sadhu seeds. I started the germination process today. Maybe I will start a journal as well.


fantastic!
i will definetly keep a look out!
do you use any chatting service by any chance?
msn live messenger, AIM
cheers friend
-jason


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 3, 2008)

lookin good...with all your powers combined ii am captain planet


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> lookin good...with all your powers combined ii am captain planet


lol man......


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 3, 2008)

seedlings are lookin good jason. are you feeding them already? thought i saw a little discoloring on one of the seedlings....


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 3, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> seedlings are lookin good jason. are you feeding them already? thought i saw a little discoloring on one of the seedlings....


glad you noticed but its 2 of them. and no nutes yet. the compost im using has enough to feed them for a month. then i will start my nutrient feeding schedule

*Unfortunately it was too little water for the 2 of them and the soil was a bit dry in a couple of the pots, when I got back this afternoon (although it was watered before taking the pics)...


No.5 looks like it might be a goner...







...and Nos.8 & 9 look a bit parched...







...but the others seem unaffected and Nos.6 & 7 have grown the quickest...


...and I can even see a couple of root tips in their pots.

I'm misting 2-3 times a day, including just before lights out. Unfortunately my Mapling fogger has expired, but I'm also misting water into the passive intakes, a few times a day, to boost the humidity levels. Temps have varied between 19.0° and 29.6°C and seem to have been at 26-28°C whenever I've looked in.

I'm kicking myself for letting things get so dry, though and I'll definitely be watching that watering over the next few days




*

*thanks everyone*
*-jason
*


----------



## CALIGROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

yea you have to keep an eye on seedlings...they like to do crazy shit....


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 3, 2008)

Lookin good Jason!! Glad to see SOMONE has balls out there!!! 

SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## jackinthebox (Apr 4, 2008)

best of luck to ya mate<3


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 4, 2008)

i to am growing hashberry among others. it is cool your growing in that part of the world is there street cannabis at all and if so what kind of strain. good luck with your grow. im going to make hashberry and other seeds i plan on posting pics soon


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you know of any native landrace cannibis strains in Korea?? That would be interesting!


----------



## DWR (Apr 4, 2008)

You are gona grow some good stuff in there !

Your setup amazes me 

Very clean... Are those 2 Ventilators ..... ( can do allot those things... make it warmer colder, dampnes... aso.... ) 

Cool... I'll be watching you man


----------



## purplehaze2 (Apr 4, 2008)

jason just curious why you put your carbon filter in your grow box.it seems to me your pulling air out of the box. IT sure would give yourself a lot more room if you kept the carbon filter out of the box.when I had a cabinet I put my carbon filter on the side of my box.and exaust fan went to the top of my cab back down to the carbon filter.and your 440 cfm fan use it to cool your light,like your doing know.your light would be a lot cooler if it was blowing on it rather than trying to cool it by pulling air threw it.wow it would give you another foot or so .IM not ragging your stuff just trying to help.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 4, 2008)

Damn. Sorry about the South Korea DEA situation. You must feel like a real outsider. A rebel, living like an Al-K-Da. 
Just a thought. If I was really rebelious, had a good stealth grow op, and was breeding. I would take trips to forests early in the day and plant seeds. Just to let them spread in the wild. Adapt. Learn, evolve. Maybe create a new regional strain. Plus others would either kill em', take the fruit, or spread/grow the seeds themselves. A least the non-oppressed existence of cannabis would be known, and seen for all its natural glory. Maybe it'll put a little scratch on the dome of propaganda and enforcement that your country seems to have going on. That sucks. Some nations really do treat the pot heads like shit. Like my own. But not as bad. 
Think about it. 
It would be for the good of your nation, and it's people.
Heh heh.
Destroy.


----------



## kingding2385 (Apr 4, 2008)

glad to see someone growing from the far east! do the damn thing over there jason. check out my journal sometime...the link is in my sig.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

DaSprout said:


> Damn. Sorry about the South Korea DEA situation. You must feel like a real outsider. A rebel, living like an Al-K-Da.
> Just a thought. If I was really rebelious, had a good stealth grow op, and was breeding. I would take trips to forests early in the day and plant seeds. Just to let them spread in the wild. Adapt. Learn, evolve. Maybe create a new regional strain. Plus others would either kill em', take the fruit, or spread/grow the seeds themselves. A least the non-oppressed existence of cannabis would be known, and seen for all its natural glory. Maybe it'll put a little scratch on the dome of propaganda and enforcement that your country seems to have going on. That sucks. Some nations really do treat the pot heads like shit. Like my own. But not as bad.
> Think about it.
> It would be for the good of your nation, and it's people.
> ...


tell me about it


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

kingding2385 said:


> glad to see someone growing from the far east! do the damn thing over there jason. check out my journal sometime...the link is in my sig.


will do.
and thanks for the kind words.
stop by often for updates
-jason


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Lookin good Jason!! Glad to see SOMONE has balls out there!!!
> 
> SUBSCRIBED!


thank you 
cheers friend
-jason


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

jackinthebox said:


> best of luck to ya mate<3


thank you for the luck


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> i to am growing hashberry among others. it is cool your growing in that part of the world is there street cannabis at all and if so what kind of strain. good luck with your grow. im going to make hashberry and other seeds i plan on posting pics soon


cant wait to see!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Do you know of any native landrace cannibis strains in Korea?? That would be interesting!


sure would be.
havnt heard of.
cheers friend
-jason


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

DWR said:


> You are gona grow some good stuff in there !
> 
> Your setup amazes me
> 
> ...


very nice of you.
appreciated much
cheers


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> jason just curious why you put your carbon filter in your grow box.it seems to me your pulling air out of the box. IT sure would give yourself a lot more room if you kept the carbon filter out of the box.when I had a cabinet I put my carbon filter on the side of my box.and exaust fan went to the top of my cab back down to the carbon filter.and your 440 cfm fan use it to cool your light,like your doing know.your light would be a lot cooler if it was blowing on it rather than trying to cool it by pulling air threw it.wow it would give you another foot or so .IM not ragging your stuff just trying to help.


thanks 
maybe i should think about the change


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

Considerable activity in the last few days, even from the smaller plants and the beginnings of branch development on all (photographed on No.1)...



These pics were taken just before watering. I overestimated the amount of water they'd be needing in my last post. This was the first watering for about 40 hours, the compost was quite dry and happily soaked up 0.5 litre per pot with no run off (although it hardly took any more to get some). This was despite it still being damp when I looked in on things earlier, just after lights on at 2pm.

I did take another, more side-on picture, showing the height of the plants better, but I seem to have accidentally wiped it. I'll grab one tomorrow.

Individual plant pics to follow in a mo...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 5, 2008)

No.4 is looking particularly squat and bushy - just want we want in here






Front row...

As you'll see more clearly tomorrow, Nos.6 & 7 have continued to grow noticeably taller than the others - could they possibly be boys?






Max's since 01/01/07: Temp 29.1°C, RH 57%
Min's since 01/01/07: Temp 18.2°C, RH 42%
At the time of these pictures: Temp 25.5°C, RH 44%, which seems to be the ball park figure most of the time. I'm not sure where the peaks and troughs are occuring, but I'm fairly certain they don't last very long.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 5, 2008)

holy shit man....they are growin' fast !!! you deff know what are you doin' . Cheers !!! Cheetah


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 5, 2008)

hashberry is a fast strong plant it seems i got a few males unfortunately but im making seeds so sometimes males are good.


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 5, 2008)

how do you know if they are males at such young age?


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nevermind my last comment, It's not Jason's post........I'm just stoned


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 5, 2008)

They sure are looking good. Keep it up Jason you seem to have a nice crowd forming to watch your babies grow up.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 5, 2008)

no prob darkstar9 i do the same thing all the time


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 5, 2008)

I love things with that hashberry!!! I like #4 nice, squat, dark green, good things! Have you thought about keeping the grow going? As someoe said, a male will provide your pollen for seed production, but then you could take clones... but with the laws there.. ya might just want to make it a one time grow, huh? lol or like someone said go out a mile or two into a forest and get your grow on there..

later Jason!!
rep 4 U
Lookin GREAT!!!


----------



## taknitEZ95 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey, just wanted to say that you got a pretty sick grow there. Good luck with everything and I hope your rewarded with a Fukin awsome smoke.


----------



## FourTwenty47 (Apr 5, 2008)

They Look nice and Healthy. Great Job..


----------



## rastadoor (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice grow i hope you don't get caught!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 6, 2008)

well at least your not in north korea that would be really scary


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 6, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> well at least your not in north korea that would be really scary


hahahahaha


----------



## bulldog (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice looking grow Jason! Your plants are coming along fast.


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi jason plants look very well.. good job .


"As you'll see more clearly tomorrow, Nos.6 & 7 have continued to grow noticeably taller than the others - could they possibly be boys?




"


my first grow i took largest seed no1 & smallest seed no2 out of ten
2 is 28hrs ahead of 1 and on day 33 veg 1 is 4" taller than 2 did you notice difference in your seed sizes? yes its a stoner quizz



</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 6, 2008)

sadly the males seem to always be the most strong and vigerous (misspelled) as usual


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 6, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> sadly the males seem to always be the most strong and vigerous (misspelled) as usual


sadly true...


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 6, 2008)

there lookin damn good jason.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 7, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I love things with that hashberry!!! I like #4 nice, squat, dark green, good things! Have you thought about keeping the grow going? As someoe said, a male will provide your pollen for seed production, but then you could take clones... but with the laws there.. ya might just want to make it a one time grow, huh? lol or like someone said go out a mile or two into a forest and get your grow on there..
> 
> later Jason!!
> rep 4 U
> Lookin GREAT!!!


im gonna keep one male jordanne 
for cross polinating my own strains with this hashberry strain
thanks for the interest


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 7, 2008)

any updated pics man? cheers!!! Cheetah


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 7, 2008)

And while you're all pondering on that, here's a couple more pics from around the 'cabinet...


Two of the passive inlets. There are five in all - two on each side and one on the back. The 'drobe is a double-walled design and the air flows down from the inlets, between the walls and out on the inside at the bottom. Black-painted strips of 1" poly were fixed on oppsite sides at the top an bottom of the inside, to improve light proofing. A very faint glow from the lamp is visible in total darkness and things could perhaps be improved with some short lengths of flexible duct to make a right angle. However, the attic is in darkness most on the time. The connector is the outlet from the ballast, running to the lamp.


Keeping it simple with the electrics - just a four-way block, held down with some double-sided tape. The timer runs a radiator by the right hand side of the 'drobe, during lights out. Then there's the power to the (defunct) fogger, followed by oscillating fans and extract fan speed controller. The light timer is in the background...


...and here it is in close-up. It's one of those electronic jobbies that can handle an inductive load of up to 30A, without needing a contactor.


And finally the ballast. Well out of harm's way and where it can't go contributing too much to unwanted heat.

Hope that helps give a bigger picture of what's going on here 




















up to date pics of the plants will be up later tonite.
cheers 
-jason


----------



## toolage (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey jason, I've been reading through your journals, and man you sure know what you're doing. It's a lil upsetting that they are that strict about marijuana where you live. I'm glad that you are willing to take the risks for something you love to do!!! I'll be in touch!!!


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 7, 2008)

how'd ya get all the supplies? kowing they have no stores like this in korea (?) did you order online??


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 7, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> im gonna keep one male jordanne
> for cross polinating my own strains with this hashberry strain
> thanks for the interest


thanks for the reply, J!

that hashberry'd be a welcomed cross to ANY plant!!

rep 4 u!


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 8, 2008)

Grow looks great, got some deja vu when i saw your timer because its exactly the same as my one and im across the world from you. Anyways good growin

Klunk


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Jason how are the babies doing


----------



## edux10 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looking really good. Nice pictures..


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 9, 2008)

I can see what looks like the tips of the mycorrhizal roots system on some plants.

Here's one on No.7...


...and another on No.8...












...so I'll probably pot them up to 10" tomorrow, if not Friday

The big question now is... _Who will be evicted?_






There's only room for six (and that might be pushing it a little), so two have to go with the next repot. I'm definitely liking Nos. 4 & 10 for their nice, compact structure and 24 hours ago I would have said the same of No.3; but it's suddenly shot up today. Are taller plants more likely to be males with Hashberry? Along with Nos. 6 & 7, No.3 appears to have slightly more sativa-looking leaves; thinner than those on the others - might that be why they're taller.

No.1 is a nice indica-type plant, although there's something slightly different about it compared to the others. It was the first seed to pop and when it sprouted, it was a very intense emerald green in colour.

I'm very impressed with the way No.2 has recovered and would like to keep it if the Rootgrow has taken.


Any thoughts or nominations for eviction from out there...? 

-jason


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 9, 2008)

what's this lurking at towards the bottom of No.6?...


Here it is again with an arrow...



A boy? Looks like it could be to me


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 9, 2008)

i think it's a lil early for preflowering....so i guess that's just undeveloped leaf man.....hope so


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i think it's a lil early for preflowering....so i guess that's just undeveloped leaf man.....hope so


hopefully


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 9, 2008)

I had asked a friend for his personal input
and he says hes 75 percent sure it is male. even though it is early
i trust him from his somewhat 15 years in gardening.
I'm pretty certain it is too. At least that takes care of who's who in the evictions.

So... farewell then, No.6. At least you can do us one last service and give us a flash of your nicely developing mycorrhizal root system (pity you won't get to use it, but hey...)


Also out is No.7. It hadn't shown any signs of being male, but was No.6's twin in every other way, from the moment they sprouted.

I managed to make a bit of extra time today and potted the others up into 10" pots, where they will now remain for the rest of the grow...


The rootgrow had taken on all of them - even No.8, although in that particular case, it had only developed down one side of the pot. This meant there wasn't much to hold the compost together down the other side, leading to... yes... another compost collapse






I did my best to be gentle - honest. I always feel more guilt than anything else when something like that happens. Poor old No.8 - some plants were just made to suffer




xtt
















cheers
-jason


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 9, 2008)

12/12 already? how old are they?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 9, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> 12/12 already? how old are they?


in 2 weeks.
at next, next monday. i will switch to 12//12
im actually gonna be forceflowering them'
keep them squat and bushy.


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm forceflowering 2 clones from 2 different plants and pick a mother plant later


----------



## obstacle123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I probably should've force flowered my hashberry. It has grown almost as high as my neck since flowering 20 days ago. I'd venture to say it's grown about a foot and a half since flowering.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 11, 2008)

obstacle123 said:


> I probably should've force flowered my hashberry. It has grown almost as high as my neck since flowering 20 days ago. I'd venture to say it's grown about a foot and a half since flowering.


nice how are mandala seeds working out for you?
cheers
-jason


----------



## obstacle123 (Apr 11, 2008)

7 out of 9 are female. Well, one of those might be hermie, I still have to continue investigating that one. Overall, though, they've been fairly easy to grow. This is my first grow so i'm pretty excited that things seem to be working out. I might look into other mandala strains after this one.


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 11, 2008)

Props for your balls..... Sounds like your a rebel "with" a cause. I see your posts everywhere so I decided to check out your grow. Nice set up, sucks they can't all be girls. Good luck, I will be watching......


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 14, 2008)

Veg Day: 19

Decided to tie them down today(lst), as I could see a couple of tiny root tips starting to show at the bottom of the pots and I reckoned they'd settled in. I forgot to take a "before" shot, but here they are now...








Some more preflowers showing, looks like No.2 sadly may turn out to be a boy, too...






group shot






cheers
jason


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 19, 2008)

fuck-in nice man=] props bro.


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 19, 2008)

how long are you gonna veg them for?


----------



## HATCH (Apr 19, 2008)

Say Bro, They look Great, Sorry to tell You, But the first to pic's are Male.

Good luck,


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 19, 2008)

yes they are male....i enjoy planting males in random places....lol....ii like your setup clean/effective


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 19, 2008)

showing sex 19 days into veg? that's fast


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 19, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> showing sex 19 days into veg? that's fast


not 100% sure


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 19, 2008)

I mean, 19 days of veg then that should be new growth...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 19, 2008)

i pick the ones who look definite female i just do it cuase of space issues. i just want to grow a few monster


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 19, 2008)

it measure up to a small cab
i dont have a full room or closet to sacrifice
but i wish!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 19, 2008)

We're into 12/12 now and although it's only the 2nd day, this is the time when I like to start leaving things more alone and not moving the plants around too much. That said, I'll probably be doing it more than I've done before, what with the LST and all that; but I still don't want to do it more than once a week and as little as possible once the trichs start to form.

What I'm going to do now, gentlefolk, is take you all on a plant by plant walk-through of the state of The Grow today, with front, side and top shots of each plant, followed by close ups of anything interesting (_i.e._ preflowers).


And where better to start, than with No.1?





Moving swiftly on... 















ill have the rest up later im lazy cause i just smoked a 3 gram joint
cheers
-jason


----------



## toolage (Apr 20, 2008)

man jason you are doing great! keep up the great work!!

not sure if you've been keeping up with my journal but I've only ended up with 1 femmie. Juana went hermie on me.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 21, 2008)

good job so far Jason. Cheers!!! Cheetah


----------



## tokeythebear (Apr 21, 2008)

i just read through looks good i will be watching.


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 22, 2008)

been watching looks great. very thick stems. love the pics!


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 22, 2008)

did number six turn out to be male?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 22, 2008)

ya it was a male


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 22, 2008)

...to No.2, our prime suspect male







Here are the preflowers from the previous post...


...and another pair...

That more or less wraps it up for No.2, or so it would seem... _and yet_... this plant has *not* shown the "classic early signs" of being male. It is a short, compact plant, bushy little plant, which has shown no signs of fast, early growth. I'm 99% certain it's a boy, but I'm going to leave it a little longer... just in case






























moving right on..


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 22, 2008)

No.3...


...it's possibly the _one_ plant I would have expected to flash some 'nads at me by now.

This plant is a monster, compared to the others, with all the "classic signs" of being male: tall, long internodes and faster growth. 

The lower branches have been particularly active... 


..._and yet_... there are only the very earliest signs of preflowering...


If this turns out to be a female and it hadn't come from the same packet as the others, I'd almost swear it was a different strain. The next 14-21 days will tell. 




















moving right on


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 22, 2008)

damn thats a bummer. there gourgous males tho


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 22, 2008)

I've a good feeling about No.4...


...short, compact, bushy and with some of the most female-looking preflowers so far...


If any of them are going to turn out female, it will surely be this one.


And now, the baby of the family... 




















moving right along...


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 22, 2008)

thats a nice one there jason. sweet female=]


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 22, 2008)

... poor old No.8...


...showing a few, faint signs of yellowing at the leaf edges...

...(those are the worst examples), but given the abuse it's endured (early underwatering and near-total compost disintegration at both re-pottings), it's amazing it's stiil alive






A testament on the one hand, as to how robust these seeds are; but a warning on the other as to how any plant can be stunted be clumsy handling.

If anything, I'd have expected this plant to be the slowest to mature, bearing the above in mind; even so... 




















moving on


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 22, 2008)

*Last Up* No.10.

I'm still not totally convinced that this is male yet - we'll just have to see what comes out of the 12/12.

I summary, I reckon that...
Nos.1, 4 & 8 are probably female
No.2 is probably male
Nos. 3 & 10 are undecided

Please feel free to dis/agree, all input is welcome here.

























cheers
-jason


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 22, 2008)

nice going buddy boi!=]


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 22, 2008)

And that's the state of things tonight, but before I go I'll sign off with some...


*Fan Tales - A Story of Noise Reduction*



I do like these tower fans - they're just a little flimsy, that's all.

I mentioned earlier, that I'd replaced my previous, single oscillating desk fan with some slightly trendier models. Highly compact, with three fan sppeds, oscillation and a nice mode which switches between fan speeds every few seconds, perhaps creating a more "natural" feeling for plants???











They're also very quiet - until they take a knock. This one fell about 18", off the top of some inverted flower pots, as I knocked it over towards the end of the last grow, when it was blowing over the top of the canopy.

I've had it apart a couple of times since then and can't see anything broken, but it's noisy as fuck. It's a glorified squirrel cage fan and my guess is that the central cage has gone slightly off-centre, causing the outer casing to vibrate. The polystyrene / bubble wrap bases made a difference, but still not enough; the weirdest thing being that the sound from it is louder through the ceiling into our bedroom, than it is standing a foot away from the 'drobe






Which is why there's half a roll of gaffa tape stuck on top of it. I noticed that applying a slight pressure to the top of the fan reduced the vibration and that the weight of the roll has the same effect; so there it remains, until I can afford a replacement.

It's still faintly audible through the ceiling, in the very dead of night, but the rest of the time it's drowned out by just the whirr of the 'fridge in our kitchen. Even so, it's annoying, stands out as one of those little things that can potentially attract unwelcome questions / attention and so needs to be watched.

And now... it's off to do the watering








'Til next time...





-Jason!


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 22, 2008)

hey jason just wondering....due to your conditions and all how long did you research before starting your first grow?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 22, 2008)

9 month of studying 
first grow went bad. only got about half ounce per plant.


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 23, 2008)

there lookin good j. i cant wait to see some fems!


----------



## DWR (Apr 23, 2008)

hmmm they look male to me..... * Nr 10 is male in my eyes *

hope i am wrong.


----------



## DWR (Apr 23, 2008)

Nr. 4 is male..... and nr. 2 & nr 3....

hmmmm ..... Look great those plants btw a shame 

if u put them in to flower mode for 2 day's and that show'd there 100% male.... if they were there before maybe 5% there female... ?

man i feel sorry and i realy hope im making a fool of myself saying this atm. for your sake


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 23, 2008)

lol???????


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 23, 2008)

man wheres them hairs at boi=] haha. my topped one is shootin hairs like crazy


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 23, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> 9 month of studying
> first grow went bad. only got about half ounce per plant.


 
well this one looks great!


----------



## Dr.dirt (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with DWR, No.'s 2,4, and 10 look like males, I had two "feminized" BC Original Blueberry plants that turned out to be males and they had the same type of growth where you think the preflower is. Anyways plant still look really great, subscribed!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking nice healthy and dense
no. 2, no. 4, and no. 10 look pretty male to me man. Not sooo sure about no.3 but its lookin kinda male as well 
Sorry but honestly they really do. 
That sucks man
Do you still have all 10 of them going? that leaves you with 6 more.
You should end up with about 50-60% females...thats the average most people get.


Oh and dont believe (or spread) that pure bull about males growing differently from females. Every strain has different phenotypes which grow differently regardless of sex. Some females will grow more like an indica short, dense, and dark green, and others will grow more like sativas tall, and lanky. Those different characteristics are called phenotypes and like I said regardless of sex any strain has different phenotypes within it. That right there completely blows the whole male, female growth characteristics theory right out of the water. Also the fact that when using a single light source some plants receive better light than others so that will effect how they grow as well (even if just slightly).


----------



## LaredoUT (Apr 24, 2008)

I remember my first 2 plants (which I planted non-consecutively), when I found out the first oldest one was male "I was like HAH! I still have another plant that is good to go in 2 weeks.." Then that one ended up being male :'(.. So now I have 8 plants growing haha and if I get all males like my buddy did with his AK-47; I will probably cry.


----------



## winnn420 (Apr 24, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Looking nice healthy and dense
> no. 2, no. 4, and no. 10 look pretty male to me man. Not sooo sure about no.3 but its lookin kinda male as well well


You said exactly what I was going to say. I hope I'm wrong but 2, 4 & 10 definetly look male to me and 3 looks like the start of male flowers. They do look like healthy plants!


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 24, 2008)

jason, my girlfriend and i have been following this thread closely and we are getting excited about starting our own grow! i just hope u get a lot of females for a great harvest!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 24, 2008)

mistacurious said:


> jason, my girlfriend and i have been following this thread closely and we are getting excited about starting our own grow! i just hope u get a lot of females for a great harvest!


thank you. much love from south korea


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 25, 2008)

plants are looking good. we all get males... maybe save one for breeding? i like the lst you are doing. keep up the good grow!!!!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

*Time For A Big Update.*
Grow Day: 30
Flower Day: 6
i found alottttt more females than i thought coming that i thought all were male!
only time will tell i see hahahaha.
some still not showing definite sex yet.
As you can see, there's been some action since the last update...










ill take you up and close 1on1 with my females..


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

*The Females #3*





*




*
*




*

*moving on...*


----------



## iblazethatkush (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking good, homie That's badass we got someone reppin S. Korea on here. Keep it up and you'll probably have the best bud in your whole damn country! Overgrow the world


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

*Another Females #1*
*




*
*




*
*




*
*




*
*




*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

*Females #10 (FOR ALL OF YOU GUYS WHO THOUGHT 10# WAS A MALE) FEMALE IT IS!!!*
*




*
*




*
*




*
*




*
*Female #8*


























*these are the definite females as of now. clearly the white pistols are visible.*
*i knew mandala was a trustworthy seedbank.*
*i will wait another few days or week for the rest to show definite sex.*
*i am so stoked about these four females as of now!!!*
*thanks everyone for showing interest in my operation.*
*Cheers*
*-Jason*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

DWR said:


> Nr. 4 is male..... and nr. 2 & nr 3....
> 
> hmmmm ..... Look great those plants btw a shame
> 
> ...


 
#4, #2, turned out all to be males
not #3 its a *female*
and were dropped from the squadron.
will be lookin out for the next sex's
not all are showing definite yet.


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 25, 2008)

4 girls is not bad, I had 2 males out of my first 3 plants.......
my next 2 plants I started 1 male 1 fem.....this time I took clones and flowered them so I have a mother plant now, we'll see what happens with my 5 ak47 seedlings....
good luck
dark


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

Height control... I




LST already!!!






As regular readers will already know, No.3 is taller than the others and, in line with the overall "plan" is the first to have it's growing tip tied back in the other direction, to make a S-shaped main stem...


Here it is after tying, notice the new tie coming down, from the top, to the same screw as the counter tie discussed in earlier posts...

No.1 was also getting a bit tall, so...


I've also tied the side branches down on both these plants, onto to the screws which are closer to the light. As the grow develops I can see each plant taking on a bit of a "corner unit" type shape, as the side and rear-most branches are pulled forwards, towards the light.

I'd already tied No.8's tip down further (as opposed to back) and was thinking of doing it a little more, but it doesn't seem to want to bend much either way right now, so I've left it - what's the point in tying the tallest plants down to make them level with the shortest ones, if you then try to make the shortest ones shorter?






No.10 is nice an bushy and doesn't need any further tying as yet. 

I liked the idea of LST from the moment I read about it and now that I'm doing it for the first time, I like it even more. I started this grow with the intention of trying it out as a prelude to Scrogging, but am currently thinking that I might stick with it on future grows, as I think it potentially offers the same benefits as Scrog, but with the advantage that the plants can be moved and accessed individually with far greater ease, if needs be. The only possible disadvantage, is that the plants need to be moved more often to keep them under control
















Anybody else got any comments on Scrog vs. LST? 

cheers friends
-Jason


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 25, 2008)

good job on your females J! I had so much bad luck with males....


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> good job on your females J! I had so much bad luck with males....


thank you for the support
i am very happy you are happy for me.
i hope you have some good luck in the future as well!!!
much love<3
-jason


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

great set-up - nice and clean and your plants are looking great - nice and green and healthy looking. Great job! 

sorry i've missed this journal for so long!


----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

*nice job Jason...you have some healthy looking females...*


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

I almost made a rhyme - hmmm let's try that again..

setup is nice and clean...
plants are healthy and green...
Jason is nice, not mean...
grew a big plant from a bean.

ahhh nevermind.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

lol.....pass that shit


----------



## bongspit (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> I almost made a rhyme - hmmm let's try that again..
> 
> setup is nice and clean...
> plants are healthy and green...
> ...


*yeah...I'm thinking you might wanna back away from the keybord email....*


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

The damage is already done. I'd like to take a moment to apologize to the entire RIU community and Jason for posting that drivel in his grow journal.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2008)

i give you A for effort~!~~~~


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

HAHAHAHAH YOU GUYS ARE SO FUNNY
LAUGHS FROM SEOUL,SOUTH KOREA!!!
-Jay


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

=))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 25, 2008)

thats awesome! congrats on the HOES J!!!! lst is looking good.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> thats awesome! congrats on the HOES J!!!! lst is looking good.


thanks jay man
you have always been supportive 100% from the start man
cheers friend
-jason


----------



## DWR (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats man 

Looking great..... Your grow will be great ^^

and that your familiar with the sativa is cool, didnt it originate from asia ?

anyway..... peace & love your grow


----------



## DarkStar9 (Apr 26, 2008)

all right!!, I like LSTing my plants too


----------



## PETE247 (Apr 27, 2008)

Slick set up!! looks sweet...good luck..


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 27, 2008)

i see what you mean.
alright


----------



## Enigma (Apr 27, 2008)

Sub-fucking-scribed!

Enigma


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 27, 2008)

day 8 flowering! how they lookin jason?


----------



## NOblenoMAD (Apr 28, 2008)

nice grow man...i have some shit about 10 days behind u and growing with cfls and i hav to say that one in particular looks a vigorous as urs. good luck on the grow, ill be tuning in. eat some really good korean bbq for me. 

much love from _________,
nomad


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 28, 2008)

thank you ok


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

Updated Pics?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 28, 2008)

tonite-----


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> tonite-----


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 28, 2008)

hey yo jason. whats up man. cant wait to see the updates.=]
lookin good.
hit me up on msn.


----------



## jonnyk (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah man, Cant wait to see how your mammas are doing, great work.


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 28, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. My wife and I are thinking about going to Thailand for Christmas. Maybe we will make a weekend stop in Korea either coming or going to give you props in person. Also, if we go, it will be with a bunch of people meeting up from all over, so if you need a vacation, we'll cruise.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 29, 2008)

*Flower Day 10- Given there first drink of mollasses*
And here they were, this evening...
...just after their first feeding...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 29, 2008)

i will have another update in a week
thanks for the help everyone
cheers
-jason


----------



## northernlights (Apr 29, 2008)

hey your plants are looking nice keep up the good work


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 29, 2008)

you are the man, jason!!! Cheers!!! Cheetah


----------



## Alto (Apr 29, 2008)

Just read thru the Journal, nice set-up and plants looking great.
Will be watching the rest


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking good bro... keep it growing


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 29, 2008)

every grow i have ever done with various strains shows that males are almost always taller and more robust and generally easy to spot after a few weeks of veg they also for whatever reason have wider leaves. the height makes pollinating shorter females easier and also helps the wind catch the pollen and carry it away(cannabis has very few synbiotic insects that help pollination). you cant always spot males but i would say for me 85% of the time it is rather obvious if you have a good eye. right now i have i think 7 strains going(including hashberry) i made seeds with w.w. males. all strains usually have a tall and short pheno for me this does not affect finding males put simply males look different. after a while its easy to see but like i said once in a while they surprise me


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> every grow i have ever done with various strains shows that males are almost always taller and more robust and generally easy to spot after a few weeks of veg they also for whatever reason have wider leaves. the height makes pollinating shorter females easier and also helps the wind catch the pollen and carry it away(cannabis has very few synbiotic insects that help pollination). you cant always spot males but i would say for me 85% of the time it is rather obvious if you have a good eye. right now i have i think 7 strains going(including hashberry) i made seeds with w.w. males. all strains usually have a tall and short pheno for me this does not affect finding males put simply males look different. after a while its easy to see but like i said once in a while they surprise me


 
From personal experience:

Males grow taller, faster.

Wider leaves are because of high RH.

E


----------



## pzoxic (Apr 29, 2008)

hey jason, im south korean too,
and im gonna grow MJ(just waiting seeds)
can u give me advices for growing?
lights, nutrients, ventilation etc....
i live in gang-seo gu.
if you need my contact just let me know...
thanks.


----------



## winnn420 (Apr 29, 2008)

Shit I did the quote wrong. Hey Enigma, does your avatar say slavery?..just wondering

Your plants are looking great bro!!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 29, 2008)

plants are looking good J !!!!!!! congrats on the females.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Apr 29, 2008)

nice plants bro


----------



## JayDRO (Apr 29, 2008)

looking healthy. cant wait to see the buds forming.


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 29, 2008)

Galvatron said:


> hey jason, what are the laws in s. korea like regarding growing marijuana?


This has been answered a few times. Peep the thread.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 29, 2008)

pzoxic said:


> hey jason, im south korean too,
> and im gonna grow marijuana(just waiting seeds)
> can u give me advices for growing?
> lights, nutrients, ventilation etc....
> ...


&#45320;&#54620;&#44397;&#47568;&#54624;&#49688;&#51080;&#45264;?
what kind of seeds did you order.


----------



## pzoxic (Apr 29, 2008)

&#51025; &#48152;&#44032;&#50892;... &#51221;&#48372;&#44032; &#45320;&#47924; &#48512;&#51313;&#54664;&#45716;&#45936; &#45796;&#54665;&#51060;&#45796;...
white russian serious seed &#51452;&#47928;&#54664;&#45716;&#45936;...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2008)

good choice!!!


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey Jason, what's going on? Unfortunately I ran out of my own shit and had to buy but guess what? I got some hashberry, along with some Mendocino Misty. Holly shit, that hashberry is wonderful. Smells beautiful, tastes wonderful and the high is great too, very pleasant. Actually, tastes so good that the last crunchy, ashy hit of the bowl still has a fruity flavor. You will be very pleased. Oh yeah, the Mendo Misty is damn good too.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 30, 2008)

smoke marijuana


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 30, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> smoke marijuana


Amen..............


----------



## toolage (Apr 30, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> smoke marijuana


   pass


  pass to cheetah as well!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 30, 2008)

lol sativa thats my boy!
thanks for always stickin up for me man
-jason


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2008)

pzoxic said:


> 016-782-1988
> &#54841;&#49884; &#50672;&#46973;&#44032;&#45733;&#54616;&#47732; &#50672;&#46973;&#48512;&#53441;&#54644;.....


da fuck?


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 30, 2008)

Just to get you excited
A little hashberry bud! Sorry, the focus isn't perfect. Peep the tichs on the stem!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 30, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> Just to get you excited
> A little hashberry bud! Sorry, the focus isn't perfect. Peep the tichs on the stem!


That shit is yummy!



E


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 30, 2008)

Hell yeah, looking good jason


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 30, 2008)

thank you green man


----------



## mistacurious (Apr 30, 2008)

jason, you're the man. help me this summer?


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 1, 2008)

Plants look good! Nice and bushy! Cant wait to see the final outcome. Nice set up as well.






jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> *Flower Day 10- Given there first drink of mollasses*
> And here they were, this evening...
> ...just after their first feeding...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 1, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## asata (May 2, 2008)

I am on my way to getting started on my own growing expedition but i have ran out of my own personal stash. I dont want no trouble but please trust me i am living in songtan now i used to live in seoul and i cant find any bud nowhere. can u atleast point me in the right direction throw me a bone or something. Here is a pic please help.


----------



## DesertSativa (May 2, 2008)

asata said:


> View attachment 111234
> 
> View attachment 111235I am on my way to getting started on my own growing expedition but i have ran out of my own personal stash. I dont want no trouble but please trust me i am living in songtan now i used to live in seoul and i cant find any bud nowhere. can u atleast point me in the right direction throw me a bone or something. Here is a pic please help.


Since you attached a picture of you having fun with your friends, I will help you. Pzoxic can be reaches at 016-782-1988 and whatever &#54841;&#49884; &#50672;&#46973;&#44032;&#45733;&#54616;&#47732; &#50672;&#46973;&#48512;&#53441;&#54644; means. He is starting to grow in Korea and I am sure that between the two of you fantastic marijuana will be grown.


Sorry Jason, I can't help myself.


----------



## asata (May 3, 2008)

I had no idea that phone # would disapear is there anyway you could send it again.


----------



## JayDRO (May 3, 2008)

things still lookin pretty good j. kep it up bro.

btw. i finally started a grow journal.


----------



## toolage (May 3, 2008)

asata said:


> I had no idea that phone # would disapear is there anyway you could send it again.


bra, anyone tell you, you look like eddie murphy?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 3, 2008)

toolage...
lol


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 3, 2008)

what light are you using 600 halide?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 3, 2008)

how long did u veg for


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 3, 2008)

asata said:


> View attachment 111234
> 
> View attachment 111235I am on my way to getting started on my own growing expedition but i have ran out of my own personal stash. I dont want no trouble but please trust me i am living in songtan now i used to live in seoul and i cant find any bud nowhere. can u atleast point me in the right direction throw me a bone or something. Here is a pic please help.


u lookin for dat purp?
im in da seoul area 
20 a blunt homie..


----------



## HazyEyes (May 4, 2008)

I see i am a little late ill stfu and take my seat.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 4, 2008)

Loooooooooooooooool


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 4, 2008)

Grow Day: 41
Flower Day: 16



I've moved the fans to the centre and raised one. The left hand, lower one will now boost the air circulation around the lowerpart of the grow, while the top one will help keep the buds ventilated promote stout branch growth.

But let's get them out of the way for a minute or two...


On the whole, things aren't looking too bad. The canopy continues to develop nicely and the LST is keeping the height wonderfully under control - I just had to slightly tie a branch on No.3 (the one in the centre of the right hand pic).

We're also starting to see the first real sign of budsites ...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 4, 2008)

*BABY BUDS*
*Growing tips from #10 ,1*
*Day 16 Flower 12//12*
*




*

















Cheers
-Jason


----------



## DWR (May 4, 2008)

very nice  wihiiii bet your really hapy with your grow man 


congrats.......


----------



## Alto (May 4, 2008)

Sweet dude, your plants are looking great
I am going to hang a copy of that one image in my OP for the plants to aspire to 
Keep that shit going man


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

cool man...extreamly compact....your gonna have some fat budz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2008)

That shit is b-e-autiful!


----------



## DarkStar9 (May 4, 2008)

awsome Jason, I really like what you are doing


----------



## JayDRO (May 4, 2008)

damn j, there looking really good dude. i hope i come close to that! keep it up bro.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 4, 2008)

WoW looks realy nice man u got ur shit done ....HERE COMES THE BUDS


----------



## Dr.dirt (May 4, 2008)

looks amazing!


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 5, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> *BABY BUDS*
> *Growing tips from #10 ,1*
> *Day 16 Flower 12//12*
> *
> ...


Oh WOW looks effen awesome! Good job!!!!!! I always get anxious at this stage.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 5, 2008)

im shooting for 1.5 ounces off each plant.


----------



## bongspit (May 5, 2008)

*plants looking nice Jason...1.5 oz from each plant would be good.*


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 5, 2008)

damn J. that shit is lookin sweeet.


----------



## jordann9e (May 6, 2008)

gj bro.....


----------



## HATCH (May 6, 2008)

Nice Pic's!!!

Plant are looking Great!!! I can See 1oz at least.


----------



## Phrasty (May 6, 2008)

Damn J, thats looking like its gonna be some good stuff! Keep them updates coming! 

Cheers
Phrasty


----------



## GrowBigOrGrowHome (May 6, 2008)

Hi Jason,

Thanks for stopping by my journal. Your plans are looking great. It's clear that you know a thing or two about growing. You've convinced my to try to tie my plants down the next time I grow. I'll be keeping an eye on this. Good luck.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 6, 2008)

ya lst is not a bad idea when u have height problems.
it also makes more colas


----------



## TetraHyC (May 6, 2008)

Been watching for a while, love that hashberry, awesome grow.
I gotta say, you got big balls bro.


----------



## ronin101 (May 6, 2008)

nice buds dood. i used to live in seoul - been over 12 years now. graduated sis in 94 and one trip back visiting during the summer a bunch of my friends and i brought some green back from la and the uk and got busted puffin l's in my friend's ground floor apt. we got so stoned that we didn't lock the front door and po po walked right in and arrested five of us. worst month of my life! i was in the courthouse across from sampoong when the department store collapsed. be careful out there bro! and much love. 20 an l seems on the cheap side to me...


----------



## tropicaldreams (May 7, 2008)

anongihaseu!i also lived in seoul for a year in 1976 as a hs sophomore and went to seoul foreign school in yunhidong right behind yonsei university.we used to party in the woods between the schools and some cool yonsei students partied with us.it was called happy smoke back then and $2 bought a huge ounce bag.ronin there was no seoul intl school back then just the seoul american school on the army base where we went all the time to see cheap movies and buy cheap cigs.loved hitting the bars in myungdong and hitting the girls in itaewon and we used to party on the roof of the chosun hotel.miss partying openly in the yaki mondoo restaurants!
small world!


----------



## ronin101 (May 7, 2008)

that's too funny dood...$2 bucks huh? when i was running around i was in apku a lot shooting pool getting drunk...beggin my friends to ship me some herb. we used to have friends stuff it in different things like teddy bears and ship it from the states. it was like gold and i remember popping dime bags for like a c-note. 

jason i really think its awesome you're doing this. i won't dare ask where you're doin it...but i can only tell you to keep a super low profile. i spent 5 weeks locked up there for basically half a zip and if my family and my friend's families didn't come up with a significant amount of loot i prolly woulda been there for a while (they wanted us there for a year). so not to discourage you or nothin - more power to you bro! if you come out to ny toward the end of summer my harvest should be ready by then...i'll post pics as soon as i get mine off the ground.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 7, 2008)

if ur in the seoul area hit me up


----------



## DaSprout (May 8, 2008)

Yo Jay. I must say. Yours is one of the only soil grows that I have actually taken full interest in. Like Ronin says. If you're ever in New Amsterdam say whats what. Don't just kick rocks. 
Great grow.
Later.


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

update?????


----------



## 40acres (May 8, 2008)

nice plants bro. Do alot of koreans smoke? I dont thik i have ever smoked with one. Are korean chicks hot?

Can we get some more pics of your plants?


----------



## DaSprout (May 8, 2008)

40acres said:


> nice plants bro. Do alot of koreans smoke? I dont thik i have ever smoked with one. Are korean chicks hot?
> 
> Can we get some more pics of your plants?


Dude. You're like me (and most hetero males), always asking about the poon. Without sounding too un pc, I will answer your question, with my own opinion. I feel that when judging the attractiveness of the Korean female, they are like other races. You got your really hot chicks, and you got your really dumpy/busted chicks. And even then, it's all about what you're into. If you look at my avatar, you can clearly tell what i'm into.


Fuck it


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

i guess your into fine ass bitches that you'll never get your hands on...lol


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 8, 2008)

sorry guys ive been really busy with the hectic life in seoul..
ill have some updates tonite


----------



## DaSprout (May 8, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> i guess your into fine ass bitches that you'll never get your hands on...lol


You damn right.

Wait a minute!


----------



## DaSprout (May 8, 2008)

She. Will. Be. Mine. 
In reality. If that really happened. I'd prob just get bored and cheat on her with Fuko, or Yoko Mat.

Good grow J. Need more pics. I would like to see Korea's finest greens, on my computer screen.



Big Natural Tits.


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

DaSprout said:


> You damn right.
> 
> Wait a minute!


 

.......lmao


----------



## DaSprout (May 8, 2008)

Yup...
Jay's grow is still the more interesting soil grow.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 8, 2008)

*New Update*
*Grow Day: 46*
*Flower Day: 21*
*They're definitely getting thirstier and swallowed 1.5l of water each last night, with little run-off which was well on the way to being absorbed by the time I left things alone (so still no pH measurement).*

*Nos. 8 & 10 were given Bloom only @ 2ml / litre, due to leaf rash problems*

*Just to sum them up in one place, here are the reasons I think this is the cause of the problems on Nos. 8 & 10... 

The older leaves on the plant are turning a very dark shade of green. This isn't quite so apparent in the pics, but believe me - they are; they're some of the darkest green I've seen anywhere first hand. I've looked through other people's Hashberry pics and the Hashberry gallery on the Mandala Seeds website and while the strain looks to be a fairly deep green, it doesn't look dark like Nos. 8 & 10.
Some of the lowest leaves are curling down their sides and tips, into a "claw" shape. You can see this in the pics in the last post, but here's a closer look at one on No.10...
Some of the larger / lower leaves have a slightly dry appearance, overall.
Slow bud development. This is what decided it as excess N for me, when taken with the other symptoms. Compare the buds on Nos. 8 & 10 so far...
*
*with the buds on Nos.1 & 3...*

*...which are actually showing signs of trich development (some good news today, then )*
*No.1, meanwhile has some of the above symptoms, but nowhere near as much and bud development doesn't seem to be impaired. Even so, I erred on the side of caution and gave her just a half measure of Grow (0.5ml / l), along with 2ml / l Bloom.*

*It's always easier to deal with nute def than nute excess. in my opinion*

*




*
*




*
*




*
*




*
*CloseUps*
*




*
*




*


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

beautiful crop man rep+


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 8, 2008)

u asked for an update
u got it 
cheers friend
-jason


----------



## DaSprout (May 8, 2008)

Nice. Great work. They're turnin' out to be some nice bushes. Training has helped them to come up great. Keep up wit' it.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 8, 2008)

thank you canna and da sprout
you guys have been with me from the start
much love
-Jason


----------



## korvette1977 (May 8, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> *New Update*
> *Grow Day: 46*
> *Flower Day: 21*
> *They're definitely getting thirstier and swallowed 1.5l of water each last night, with little run-off which was well on the way to being absorbed by the time I left things alone (so still no pH measurement).*
> ...




Very Nice plants J .. very nice, you'll be puffing them bitch's in no time ...


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

oh Jason - how does your garden grow? Very nice indeed thank you very much!


----------



## intensive (May 8, 2008)

man, just read 19 pages, impressive grow buddy


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 8, 2008)

thank you.intensive

thank you too e-mail
when i hear words like that coming from you 
it gives me the passion and determination to keep doing
what i am doing.
obviously you're an oldtimer here.
and im not.
but thank you for making me feel warm here on the forums
cheers email
-jason


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> thank you.intensive
> 
> thank you too e-mail
> when i hear words like that coming from you
> ...


thank you for the kind words - but don't let my number of posts fool you - i like to talk a lot - that's all. 
Your plants look beautiful all the same!


----------



## JayDRO (May 8, 2008)

they look like they love life! man they look good! keep it up j.


----------



## cadenza11 (May 8, 2008)

SOUTH KOREA REPRESENT
nice looking plants man..
i started on some bagseed but looking at all the other grow journals, my plant has little baby leaves on the bottom but strong big leaves on the top.
i know this is from less light reaching the bottom due to the canopy, but all the other growers have thick bottoms and tops!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

ill smoke a joint to that brother
-jason


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 9, 2008)

don't forget to pass that shit to me when you light it, jason  cheers!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

LOL CHEETAH!
i was wondering why you havnt stopped by in a while
i missed hearing from you my friend!!!
-Jason


----------



## DWR (May 9, 2008)

miauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ! SEXY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 rofl...... that sounded gay in my head.... oh well if u got humor u'll laugh if not u'll post a dumb comment ... miau ^^

haha

Good growing Jason.... peace & Flowers


----------



## Alto (May 9, 2008)

cadenza11 said:


> SOUTH KOREA REPRESENT
> my plant has little baby leaves on the bottom but strong big leaves on the top.
> i know this is from less light reaching the bottom due to the canopy, but all the other growers have thick bottoms and tops!


Bend them tops over dude and let the sun shine in...


Jason
everything looking great
Those girls all look so damn healthy!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

thanks man really


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 9, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> LOL CHEETAH!
> i was wondering why you havnt stopped by in a while
> i missed hearing from you my friend!!!
> -Jason


hehe, man, i check this thread every time i see new subscribtions in it  Cheers!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hehe, man, i check this thread every time i see new subscribtions in it  Cheers!!!


well dont be shy to talk
i am you're friend
-Jason


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 9, 2008)

hehehe i'm not shy man  lol i'm your friend too! Cheers!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

i tried to download skype
it had a error


----------



## jackinthebox (May 9, 2008)

Looking good so far jason, keep it up mate <3


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 9, 2008)

from the official site?!? no shit?!? Skype official website &#8211; free download and free calls and internet calls


----------



## surculus (May 9, 2008)

ok i never saw where you said what soil your using ! can you tell me? not that we have it here but would like to know and also whats the ph of your soil right now? and whats the n-p-k of the soil you are using should be on the bag somewhere /great job\


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

Fox Farms Oceans Forest Soils... its all organic
it works for me.
keeps my crops nice and green


----------



## FullMetalJacket (May 9, 2008)

Nice grow man, beautiful well thought out cab..like how you raise the light to beside the filter...


----------



## surculus (May 9, 2008)

thank you so much i can get that !!! I have some miracle grow sphagnum peat moss but thats not working as well as i see your,thanks again alot


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

no problem


----------



## NOblenoMAD (May 10, 2008)

jason, hav u given any thought to a little homemade co2? i put a bottle of the stuff into my grow last nite and this morning they were a nice inch or so taller


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

i will look into it.
thanks


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

does giving you're plants co2 actually make a difference?
i wouldnt know...
hahah


----------



## jordann9e (May 11, 2008)

u got good air circulation rite? if yes, u dont really nEed cO2....


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

extremely good ventilation.
exhaust fan.
intake inlets.
they breath very nicely


----------



## cannaboy (May 11, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> does giving you're plants co2 actually make a difference?
> i wouldnt know...
> hahah


 
yea dude thier cool....as long as you visit them once and awhile and talk to them or breath on them,thats more than enuff co2


----------



## bicycle racer (May 11, 2008)

im just gonna lock the dog and cat in the grow closet


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

Yo man, you just gave me hope on my last two children. I had four to start out with..lost one to spider mites(had to put it outside..died from the heat) another one was male...and my last two I'm not sure yet.

Plant 1 in my journal looks a lot like your number 10 at the nodes. Can't really say it's male yet because my other male was much easier to tell it's sex. It has those two small things at the nodes..I got my fingers crossed.

Do you have anymore pics of plant 10 before you knew it was female? I would like to compare more shots of it to mine.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> *Plant 1 in my journal looks a lot like your number 10*
> 
> *Do you have anymore pics of plant 10 before you knew it was female? I would like to compare more shots of it to mine.*


sorry. to hear about you're losses.
link me to you're journal.
and yes i do have more pictures of #1...
ill post them in a second.


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> sorry. to hear about you're losses.
> link me to you're journal.
> and yes i do have more pictures of #1...
> ill post them in a second.


Not sure if you read that right, but I was wondering about the pics of plant 10

Here's the link to my journal..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/65007-bagseed-midgrade-1st-real-attempt.html


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

hey yo jason. its soo bomb to smoke your own stuff you grow. omg dude. i love the sudden rush when i hit the bong. i love smokin the weed i grew=]


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

U HARVESTED CHRIS?
holy christ man i didnt know.
pics?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

naw i cut a sample bud off. lol. it taste soo sweet and smooth. not bad for bag seed. but if you wanna see yo. ill show you on cam on msn.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

hey J. check out my pics. i got the sample bud in there on my gallery.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

aight shoot man.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

here are you're requested pictures ''GrnMan"

























hope this helps
cheers
-Jason


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

tell me what you think about my pics in my gallery. and when you gettin new pics of your babys up???


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

in an hour bro. im checkin you're gallery now


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

fasho bro. i cant wait to see what yours are lookin like=]


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Jason, but I was more interested in the pics of your nodes with preflowers. I'll let you know what I come up with in the next few days.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

well GRn man. me and J could help you out if you could show us some pics of your nodes. we could probally call them out of a male or female if we saw it. right JASON? haha


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

nice i just saw ur gallery
is that nug dry yet?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

naw its not. but i took alil peice off and hit it outta my new lil bong=] ill put up a pic of it in my gallery. its a nice lil brain buster. lmao.


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

I don't got any pics..that's the thing.

I definitely know what a male looks like. This one is just hard because it's preflowers aren't showing anything yet, but they don't have balls everywhere.

It looks very similar to the early pics of his plant #10.

Here's a link to my journal if you want to read any of it...

You will find the sex talk around page 35 or so..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/65007-bagseed-midgrade-1st-real-attempt.html

Also, it has female characteristics...compact and bushy..growth was slow compared to the male.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Thanks Jason, but I was more interested in the pics of your nodes with preflowers. I'll let you know what I come up with in the next few days.


ohhh man i have a bunch of those.
let me look through my hard drive lol
thanks for showing interest grn
-jason


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

hey jason im interested too lmao. man but me and you are set tho. and well GrnMan. just look for something that looks like alil tube comming outta the nodes and its a female for sure. if its balls ull know like you said.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

chris.
when will you chop the whole crop?
how many days flowering?
i lost track lolz


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

nigga i lost track too. like around 74 days. or some shit. and well im choppin her down on saturday next weekend.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

shoot man
bet you're really stoked
are more then half of the white hairs red now?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

alot of them look amber. and well half the top cola is turning orange. bit the half of the top is stil pure white. so idk what to do. let it keep going. im not sure.


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

I'd go by the trichs..

Got a good magnifying glass?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

naw i wish i had a magnifiying glass. shit i would have allready checked that shit outtros.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

its the only one i could find for #10...
i didnt take many node shots of preflower for #10 but have for the others..very unfortunate im very sorry


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

Then I guess you gotta do with Jasons suggestion...judge by the color of the hairs..


----------



## GreenBean (May 11, 2008)

Hey Jason sorry it's been so long since i've posted, been working all the time, Shit looking good as usual. I'll try to get you some pics of my girls, been 12/12 for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> its the only one i could find for #10...
> i didnt take many node shots of preflower for #10 but have for the others..very unfortunate im very sorry


Yea, I wish I could take some pics to. It's hard to find really good early preflower pics. Most everything on the net has the hairs coming out of them already. I'll keep studying this pic and the other ones you had posted.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

ya. but ima let her go another week but if i see the top of the cola start to turn amber ima chop her down.=] cant wait to actually see the monster cola on her naked as can be.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

chris is definetly high jacking my thread HAHAHAHA
keeepp it up! <3


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

hell ya bro. you know whats up nigga. but naw i aint trying to do all that. im just bored ass hell man. you know you could jack up my threads too if you wanted.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

im just trying to get your pages up man. haha jk


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

ill jack you're shit up after i smoke man..
you blown at the moment?
lolz


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

LOL...

Sorry bro..

I'm pretty sure it might be female. If it were male, it would start to show more of those as the nodes start to develop more at the top. There's two on the 7th node and I can see just one on the 8th node.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

naw i aint high at all man. but shit nigga go for it. you allready kno whats good bro.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

wheres the weed at chris?
you dry?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

ya untill i harvest or untill this lil bud drys lmao. i wish nigga. hows your bud?? you still got a grip left from your last grow???


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 11, 2008)

im dry like you bro..
im smokin roaches out of my roach collection.
all i do i smoke joints so i have like thousands of roaches.
just open them up and pack the resinated bud in the bowl
its a nasty taste cause its old but you gotta do what you gotta do to get high man
ha. shit...


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> im dry like you bro..
> im smokin roaches out of my roach collection.
> all i do i smoke joints so i have like thousands of roaches.
> just open them up and pack the resinated bud in the bowl
> ...



hah..ain't that the truth.

Shit..that method will still get you high.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 11, 2008)

haha. lolz. thats funny shit. i wish i save my roaches but i just throw the ends in my bong and puff that shit. and your right we do what we gotta do to smoke it up and get blown niggga.


----------



## mistacurious (May 12, 2008)

J, you're a beast.


----------



## DarkStar9 (May 12, 2008)

sometimes I scrape resin from my bowl, it's nasty but it gets you high for a few minutes, I remember the time when I could not find anything and the bowls were scraped clean and it was a cold january night and that did it, I decided I was gonna grow some nugs so that same night I planted some bag seeds I found on my little bathroom closet.....
AK47 came when my first plant was about 2 months and the rest is history...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 12, 2008)

lol dark
nice story


----------



## bicycle racer (May 12, 2008)

there is no good reason not to grow if i think of the money spent i cry


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 12, 2008)

not if you use cfls nigga. haha. check my pics MR bicycle man haha. my electric bill went down 80 bucks since i been growing lmao.


----------



## JayDRO (May 12, 2008)

cant wait for some new pics j! i just updated my journal tonight.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 13, 2008)

i meant money wasted buying herb. the cost of growing is nothing compared to having to buy it from someone else


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 13, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> i meant money wasted buying herb. the cost of growing is nothing compared to having to buy it from someone else


especialy when u smoke everyday


----------



## bicycle racer (May 13, 2008)

thats cool 1 grower in s.korea and 1 in bulgaria i would like to visit both places


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

*Grow Day: 52
Flower Day: 27*

*they've been fattening the past few days*
*my plants are loving the mollases and bloom im giving them.*
*heres the update.*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

Here's the tip of No.1...



No.1 still seems to be throwing a fair few nute (nitrogen) deffed leaves, despite having been put on a higher dose of BB Bloom and is still looking a little pale overall...



...looks like she may need a little more Grow, too 

Bud development elsewhere on her is coming along nicely,though


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

they look awesome! as you may know, the older they get the more yellow leaves you'll see.


----------



## 40acres (May 13, 2008)

You goingt o use these in secret asian love potions and shit. Make strong like tiger and all all that? Sorry J Loc, I am subscribed and get tired of saying the same things. Looking good.


----------



## Happygrower (May 13, 2008)

Those are some nice looking plants man! Cant wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

The tip of No.3...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

Only got a couple of shots each of Nos.8 & 10 this evening, I'm afraid, but here's the tip of No.8 (turned up nicely)...



...and pulling back to see the increasingly frenzied bud development at the top of this lady... 



...the top of the plant is the bottom left bud.


----------



## Happygrower (May 13, 2008)

Hell yeah dude! that looks pretty!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

And here's the top of No.10, badly photographed from the side (I was trying to get it all in - _fnarr fnarr!_ - at least part of it is in focus)...



And again from the top...



She's definitely on the mend now and bud development has improved all over her. She's still not being given any nutes at all.

As can be seen in the pics, Nos.8 & 10 have been given a height boost with some upturned 3" pots. I had to do this because Nos.1 & 3 had stretched more and gotten taller.


----------



## DarkStar9 (May 13, 2008)

they are looking great J but did you clone any of your girls?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

And that's about it for tonight.



Temps have been stable and not wandered more than a degree either side of 20-28°C. RH has improved and is just about up to 40%, partly due to a dodgy attachment for the radiator which I knocked up the other day, partly out of desperation at the low humidity.
ill update in a few days
'Til then...






cheers from south korea friends
-jason


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

DarkStar9 said:


> they are looking great J but did you clone any of your girls?


nope i am gonna grow a new strain after this. becuase i like growing all different kinds and types of marijuana. not just one strain over and over.
even though the cloning process does speeden the harvest time.
i have a 12 seeds of blueberry diesel and will start those as soon as these go down 
Cheers
-Jason


----------



## Happygrower (May 13, 2008)

nice new pics! looking forward to more when you get them!


----------



## 40acres (May 13, 2008)

what are the laws like in s korea?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

more brutal then any other country in the world.
i feel like a total outcast here for breaking such a huge law(to what they think)


----------



## DWR (May 13, 2008)

good looking girls you got there.....



Cant wait to see them get mature ^^


----------



## 40acres (May 13, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> more brutal then any other country in the world.
> i feel like a total outcast here for breaking such a huge law(to what they think)


worse than your northern counterpart?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

Happygrower said:


> nice new pics! looking forward to more when you get them!


i will try and update as often as i can.
im very busy worker though.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

i belive marijuana is legal in north korea.
wouldnt know
there so fucked up and build nuclear missiles and stuff i wouldnt be suprised.
i hear they grow hemp there.
so i wouldnt be suprised if its legal.
and yes there extremely lenient there about it.


----------



## 40acres (May 13, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> i belive marijuana is legal in north korea.
> wouldnt know
> there so fucked up and build nuclear missiles and stuff i wouldnt be suprised.
> i hear they grow hemp there.
> ...


No wonder they are so crazy. Maybe they should grow some food along with the weed.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

thanks for showing interest 40acres.
-jason


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 13, 2008)

Looking good is an understatement! Keep it up bro!!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 13, 2008)

That HashBerry is looking Awesome Jason, nice job man.
So how long until harvest?
I'm guessing by the pics that they've got only about 3-4 weeks to go, am I right?
I'm looking forward to reading your smoke report.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

you're exactly right bigtokin!
im gonna chope in about 1 months


----------



## mr west (May 13, 2008)

this is the hardest part the weeks before harvest, keep ur stash tin full and hold tight. She looks excellent


----------



## budsandtits (May 13, 2008)

they castrate you


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

castrate????


----------



## 2kstyle (May 13, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> And that's about it for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plants looking super healthy man keep it up!!!! How many days into flowering are you? 

I think I might be investing into some hasberry seeds in the future, your shit looks good thats why.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

*currently bloom day 27*
thank you for you're kind words.
i am impressed with mandala's genetics.
you wont be dissapointed.
well ofcourse unless you get a knockoff.
order directly off the mandala website


----------



## DesertSativa (May 13, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> *Grow Day: 52
> Flower Day: 27*
> 
> *they've been fattening the past few days*
> ...


Looks great Jason.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> Looks great Jason.


thanks man
u havnt stopped by in a while friend!'
hows you're grow coming along?


----------



## Alto (May 13, 2008)

really does look great
I can only hope mine turn out as well.
BTW Mandala seeds are sold out of almost everything lol
I will look again (the time I looked was through Dr Chronic site)
I will go straight to Mandala and see what they have


----------



## DesertSativa (May 13, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> thanks man
> u havnt stopped by in a while friend!'
> hows you're grow coming along?


My Mandala's are doing good. They went through the stress for a little bit but have recovered nicely and are vomiting new growth. One of my Sadhu is shooting out fan leaves in threes instead of pairs. Also, my temps have been in the 90's and they have shown no sign of stress.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

you should try and bring down the temperature.
90 is a bit high
cheers 
happy growing friend
-jason


----------



## DesertSativa (May 13, 2008)

They are outside so can't do much about the temps. Actually, on hot afternoons if I am around to mess with them, I put them under our covered patio that has misters. That only brings the temp down a little bit but increases humidity a bit. Just wait for the summer when it won't get below 100 during the day for months! I am putting Mandala to the test!


----------



## genfranco (May 13, 2008)

Man im loving your grow... its just about 5 days ahead of mine and i can see the difference.... the cool part is that mine look like the pics you have on day 22 or 21 .. im so excited.... So i was told to wait till after day 35 to give molases and stuff....You did see a difference from that on day 24 or so?

if so man im going to add my overdrive in...  please let me know man..


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 13, 2008)

dude dont you get like executed in south korea for growing weed? HUGE BALLS


----------



## DesertSativa (May 13, 2008)

I use molasseses from the start. It helps the plants better absorb and use nutrients along with adding carbohydrates.


----------



## JayDRO (May 13, 2008)

damn J! they look fukn awesome dude. cant wait to see them get fatter!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 13, 2008)

damn there getting fat as fuck Jason. cant wait to see the super out come of these hashberry plants=] i bet there gonna taste fuckin awesome. and super potancy=]


----------



## genfranco (May 13, 2008)

[BionicChronic];839612 said:


> damn there getting fat as fuck Jason. cant wait to see the super out come of these hashberry plants=] i bet there gonna taste fuckin awesome. and super potancy=]



Sorry for jacking this post jason... buti have a quick question for the peeps ...or you of course... can you guys find any pics of a full bloom "da Purps" its a BC strain.. thx and good luck jason .. ill start adding my overdrive


----------



## Seung (May 13, 2008)

rite on. dae han min gook man. u should outdoor some clones of that shit in one of the mountains there.


----------



## Seung (May 13, 2008)

sup jason... looking through ur thread i c that u used foxfarm soil. was wondering.. so is there a hydro store in korea or u get it online?


----------



## Seung (May 13, 2008)

sorry dude for a gang o questions.. but there's blunts ,like cigarrellos, in korea??
do they got swishers? 
dude i registered on this site after i saw ur thread. u r inspirational... ha!!!


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 13, 2008)

Way to grow Bro!!! I started reading your journal and couldnt stop. My plants (1st grow) are looking very similar to yours... short & fat. If they turn out half as good as yours look now I'm going to be very pleased!! And kudos to you and anyone else who breaks the law without doing anything wrong! A mans gotta do.....


----------



## bigdog72494 (May 13, 2008)

im young and i need ideas on how to grow in my room without being caught  

stoners 4 life


----------



## DesertSativa (May 13, 2008)

How young are you? A fellow, very well respected member of here, fdd loves young growers. You can get all the information you need by reading these threads, so start there.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

inbudwetrust said:


> dude dont you get like executed in south korea for growing weed? HUGE BALLS


thanks bro


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

Seung said:


> sup jason... looking through ur thread i c that u used foxfarm soil. was wondering.. so is there a hydro store in korea or u get it online?


i order all of my products online.
(lights,soil,nutrients,seeds)
*the power of the internet.*
*and the worldwide shipping *
*Cheers*
*-Jason*


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 13, 2008)

haha thats funny bro. the world wide shipping. tottally true. where did you order your seeds agian J??


----------



## babylonburn (May 13, 2008)

you get xcuted for sowing in south korea?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

no..................


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

HA!!! wow..... so imma do a search now... but whats mandalas web site?


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

lol got it thx... 

WOW!!!

Aroma: fruity-berry; blackcurrent jam; hashy


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 14, 2008)

wow dude, very nice..... they begun to cover with lot of THC  Cheers!!! CheetaH


----------



## pzoxic (May 14, 2008)

&#54805; &#47928;&#51088;&#47484; &#50504;&#48155;&#51004;&#49884;&#45348;&#50836;...
&#49696;&#54620;&#51092;&#54616;&#49892;&#47000;&#50836;?
&#44536;&#47532;&#44256; 1~2g&#47564;&#51328; &#49324;&#44256;&#49910;&#50612;&#50836;...
thanks


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 14, 2008)

pzoxic said:


> &#54805; &#47928;&#51088;&#47484; &#50504;&#48155;&#51004;&#49884;&#45348;&#50836;...
> &#49696;&#54620;&#51092;&#54616;&#49892;&#47000;&#50836;?
> &#44536;&#47532;&#44256; 1~2g&#47564;&#51328; &#49324;&#44256;&#49910;&#50612;&#50836;...
> thanks


what the hell that means ?!?!?


----------



## pzoxic (May 14, 2008)

never mind


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 14, 2008)

How can I subscribe??


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 14, 2008)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> How can I subscribe??


you allready are


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2008)

itsgrowinglikeaweed said:


> How can I subscribe??


click the thread tools box at the top of the post dude


----------



## skatterman420 (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful Journal Man, Once Again You Got Balls For Growing In S. Korea, More Good Luck From The Mid West


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 14, 2008)

TY mr west


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> what the hell that means ?!?!?


&#45348;&#51060;&#53944;&#47196;&#44536; &#54616;&#49340;..
&#51109;&#49548; &#51221;&#54616;&#51088;


----------



## DWR (May 15, 2008)

Jason are u gona update ?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

ya man gimme an hour or too


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 15, 2008)

hey jason, check my harvest picz bro!!! Not bad for my first time i guess  Cheers!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

omg veryyy nice.
i just looked
they look FIRE man


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 15, 2008)

leave a comment there if ya want  lol


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

are they dry yet?


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 15, 2008)

haha...no, ofcourse not man. i've cutted them yesterday man


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

WOW i am so happy for you me friend
i remember when i subscribed to you're thread
it was baby bud lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 15, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> WOW i am so happy for you me friend
> i remember when i subscribed to you're thread
> it was baby bud lol


hahaha, yes, it was


----------



## DWR (May 15, 2008)

Yo yo ^^ Jason i got new stuff check it out homie ^^


----------



## pzoxic (May 15, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> &#45348;&#51060;&#53944;&#47196;&#44536; &#54616;&#49340;..
> &#51109;&#49548; &#51221;&#54616;&#51088;


&#45348;&#51060;&#53944;&#50728; &#46308;&#50612;&#50772;&#50612;&#50836;


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 15, 2008)

pzoxic said:


> &#45348;&#51060;&#53944;&#50728; &#46308;&#50612;&#50772;&#50612;&#50836;


this question marks again....funny  Cheers!!!


----------



## toolage (May 15, 2008)

Hey Jason!

Sorry been out for a bit, but everything looks great! Those are going to be some tasty buds when they are done! Keep up the great work.

-Toolage


----------



## bicycle racer (May 15, 2008)

i will soon harvest a little black domina


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

pics?????????


----------



## DWR (May 15, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> pics?????????


speaking of pics where are yours at  ?????


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

im taking pictures now. 
DWR u impatient sucker!! *kidding*
but i still love you!
hahaha
cheers man
-Jay


----------



## DWR (May 15, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> im taking pictures now.
> DWR u impatient sucker!! *kidding*
> but i still love you!
> hahaha
> ...


^^ rofl


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

*Grow Day: 55*
*Flower Day: 30*

Pretty well all fine and dandy, except that No.1 (and No.3 to a lesser) extent are still dropping some nute-deffed leaves, so I upped their nutes to 2.5ml Grow and 3.5ml Bloom per litre. Nos.8 & 10 are also starting to respond to their reduced diet with a couple of yellowing lower leaves and both were given 2ml Bloom per litre tonight; No.8 may start to get a little Grow as well soon; although I'll probably put No.10 back on water only, as I reckon tonight's feed will last her a good few days, if her behaviour so far is anything to go by.

Temps have been nice and stable, although the nights have been chilly, requiring a little tweaking of the controls. RH has improved since my "tray upgrade", although it is a bit precarious and I can't fill it right up unless it shifts and dumps water all over the place. Still, it's better than nothing and RH has been comfortably above 30%, reaching 50% a couple of times. 










And here's tonight's edition of _Top Of The Tops_... 


L to R: No.1, No.3, No.8, No.10

All developing very nicely and starting to frost up well, although No.10 still looks a tad undersized and will, I reckon be the lowest yielder 

Trichs are forming quite a long way down some of the larger leaves and you can bet there'll be a very nice few grams of hash to be had from the trim, come harvest time

























I gave the plants a really good tidy-up tonight, so I can leave them alone a bit. I managed to catch one branch on No.3 in the process and nearly snapped it off but was able to lash it back up with some wire and I think it will be OK 

I removed all nute deffed / damaged leaves, along with several at the bottom of the plants, which weren't getting any light; this will also improve airflow. I also gave several leaves further up the branches a bit of a haircut, to allow more light down onto the lower buds. This has opened all the plants up a bit, but you can best see the effect here on No.3...



...note how there's now a "bowl shape" in the centre, where surplus foliage has been cleared. Those lower buds will fatten up mauch better now and there are still plenty of leaves to photosynthesise, including some large, old fans, which have so far been unaffected by nute probs.

Here's an individual branch tip, also on No.3...



That's probably the last big tidy-up I'll give the girls, now that we're almost halfway through flowering (how time flies when you're having fun) 










Just a couple of quick shots to finish off with...





*there really starting to stink now.*





any opinions would be appreciated
i will update again in a few days
cheers
-Jason


----------



## DWR (May 15, 2008)

Excellent, i bet you'r proud of your grow ^^

excellent plants, nice crystal on the leafs ^^


----------



## DesertSativa (May 15, 2008)

Awesome. Only 2 weeks left till the chop?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

im gonna let it go another 3-4 weeks desert.
i want optimum potency bro.
cheers
-jay


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

dwr now do u see why it took so long for me to update?
it was a HUGE update man
my fuckin fingers hurt rofl


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (May 15, 2008)

Awsome Grow you got going on here Jay.


----------



## Alto (May 15, 2008)

Hiya Jason those look great
I was wondering if you knew where the name of your strain [HashBerry] came from?
well here is where, straight from the Mandala web site:


> In the late 1980s we were in San Francisco and ran into a middle-aged hippie, in Haight-Ashbury, the center of the universe during the psychedelic flower power movement. He was driving a purple van with orange-red coloured curtains and just on his way to the Rainbow Gathering. After a friendly chat he gave us a bag of seeded weed and disappeared. We rolled a joint right then and there and walked down the street. The only thing was, that we couldnt feel our feet anymore - we were flying! From these seeded Indica buds we developed over the years the genetic base for the mother of Hashberry. She was crossed with a special male (J7) that is part of the landrace hybrids we use in our Sadhu lineage (but not identical with the parents for Sadhu). Hashberry is not only named after the unique aroma and resiny buds, but is also derived from the initials of the famous neighbourhood Haight-Ashbury where we were fortunate to collect these special Californian seeds.


cool story and by the looks of yours cool weed too.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

hahaha thanks for the story alto!
i can see what they mean by resinous
im only 30 days in and there starting to crystalize


----------



## caliboy80 (May 15, 2008)

Nice grow jason bro!!
if that is a pic of u, u should take it down anyone who knows u could see it.. and then bye bye plantys.......


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

im really not worried about anyone snitching me out
i live 5,000 miles away from anyone on this website


----------



## skatterman420 (May 15, 2008)

those are some beautiful girls man, i see how the strain gets it name, you are gonna have some great hash from this stuff


----------



## inbudwetrust (May 15, 2008)

Plants look killer dude, those buds look super dense. Great job I am going to watch this grow. BTW great pictures, asians are so good at photography, its like mexicans and landscaping. YOur the man, cant wait to see the final product. Check out my grow where did you get your seeds from? I mean did you order them from Mandela or go through another site.



https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/70310-vertical-grow-400-watt-hps.html


----------



## JayDRO (May 15, 2008)

damn j! everything looks badass.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (May 15, 2008)

You should wear a cape bro, your my friggin hero!! lol


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 15, 2008)

Nice crystals on them buds there Jason, looking _Mighty Tasty_.
I like how you "tidied up " the girls, been doing some of that myself, but mine are 2-3 months behind your girls.
I am sooooo looking forward to the day mine get all dusted with crystals like yours, Yummy !!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 15, 2008)

looks good man......keep up the good work then come through and blaze 1.....


----------



## TetraHyC (May 15, 2008)

Hats off, J-bro.

30 days, they look like the end of the 6th week, great job


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

i got my seeds via directly through manadala seed company website.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 15, 2008)

Mandala Seeds


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Jason!!!=]]]]=d


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Mandala Seeds


i just ordered some seeds from here, satori. 25 euros, all because i saw this grow lol hope ur getting commision lol.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 16, 2008)

mr west said:


> hope ur getting commision lol.


lol................


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 16, 2008)

Hey man thats a pretty good site. Think im going to try out the "Speed Queen" next. Cant argue with fifteen euros!!


----------



## pzoxic (May 16, 2008)

can u just call or send msg to me?
it is hard to meet through messenger.
016-782-1988
thanks.


----------



## DarkStar9 (May 16, 2008)

Jason those are looking awsome....


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Hey man thats a pretty good site. Think im going to try out the "Speed Queen" next. Cant argue with fifteen euros!!


when u order you get the full price, they gave me the option of paying 25 euros or 30 gbp so u can guess that im getting some money changed and sending euros cuz u gotta send cash or bank transfer. So not as cheap as you first think, still cheap tho.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 16, 2008)

Haha well i still dont mind, i'll be changing to Euros then, still only save a couple of quid now the Euro is so much stronger than it used to be... My current grow seeds cost me just under £30 so im not that fussed.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 16, 2008)

I like the looks of the White Satin and would like to try it, but I don't know if they ship to the U.S. and I prefer to pay with a CC anyway.
Oh well maybe I can find some from Dr Chronic next year when I'm actually ready to do something for the next season (currently sold out).
But I do like their strains and comprehensive descriptions.
Jason's here are sure making the HashBerry look real good and temptingly tasty.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 16, 2008)

just harvested and trimed her up. =] come check it out guys. the post is in my signature=] hope yall like it. lmao.lolz and jason im sorry for jackin it. but you know what. i got to harvest today=]


----------



## mared juwan (May 16, 2008)

jason, saw you posted in my journal and just thought you were some newb but you got some killer plants going there, man! Can't read your whole journal right now but I'll be checking in from now on. Let me know if you still need info about coco. Peace


----------



## HazyEyes (May 17, 2008)

pzoxic said:


> can u just call or send msg to me?
> it is hard to meet through messenger.
> 016-782-1988
> thanks.


WOW MAN ARE YOU FUCKING RETARDED I HOPE TO GOD THAT NOT YOUR PHONE NUMBER MAN , Y WOULD YOU POST YOUR NUMBER FOR EVERYONE TO SEE ONE A MARIJUANA CULTUVATION SITE?? THATS JUST PLANE STUPID MAN WOW I HOPE U DELETE THAT OR EVERYONE WILL HAVE YOUR PHONE NUMBER.


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> WOW MAN ARE YOU FUCKING RETARDED I HOPE TO GOD THAT NOT YOUR PHONE NUMBER MAN , Y WOULD YOU POST YOUR NUMBER FOR EVERYONE TO SEE ONE A MARIJUANA CULTUVATION SITE?? THATS JUST PLANE STUPID MAN WOW I HOPE U DELETE THAT OR EVERYONE WILL HAVE YOUR PHONE NUMBER.


LMFAO...right, or unless that's some fucking narc playing dumb.

We like to get high, we aren't dumb - well most of us anyways!


----------



## mared juwan (May 17, 2008)

GrnMan, I had to look at your location for like 30 seconds before I figured it out. That's hilarious.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

mr west said:


> i just ordered some seeds from here, satori. 25 euros, all because i saw this grow lol hope ur getting commision lol.


you wont be dissapointed.
i had a 100 % germination rate.
im glad this grow has made you decide the way you did
just trying to start the mandala fad.
there really strong genetic.


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> you wont be dissapointed.
> i had a 100 % germination rate.
> im glad this grow has made you decide the way you did
> just trying to start the mandala fad.
> there really strong genetic.


I hope not dude im guessing spain is as good a place as any to get my beans lol. I hope satori is as nice as it sounds lol.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

tell me when you get them 
ill start a journal the same time as you.
and we can compare progress
i have 5 satori seed


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> tell me when you get them
> ill start a journal the same time as you.
> and we can compare progress
> i have 5 satori seed


coool as u like Jayson. Im gonna send them the cash tomorrow so hopefully ill be planting by late next week all being well. itll be a long grow with the sativa dom satori.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

i can assure you
the high will be worth the wait.


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> i can assure you
> the high will be worth the wait.


now thats what i wanna hear now im really excited lol.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

does anyone know how i can upload pictures to my thread without using another server?
its becoming a pain


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 18, 2008)

When adding a post "go advanced" and click on "add image" is that what you mean?

edit: sorry nah thats wrong you still have to add the URL i thought it might be an uploader my bad.


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> does anyone know how i can upload pictures to my thread without using another server?
> its becoming a pain


yes mate its easy, u might have to resize ur pics first but just click the paper clip symbol in the reply box and u get the manage attachments box open u will be able to upload directly into that.


----------



## Alto (May 18, 2008)

mr west said:


> yes mate its easy, u might have to resize ur pics first but just click the paper clip symbol in the reply box and u get the manage attachments box open u will be able to upload directly into that.


_You have to open the image in a photo editor first and "size" it_
Most pictures have to "fit into" 800max H x 800max W to fit as attachments, 
Whatever the bigger number is, make that 800 and your set.
Click the *manage attachments* button and browse to where the image (the one you just sized) is and click on it.
_There is also a guide for image sizes by type in the pop up box._
*Rinse and Repeat as Needed* (up to 4 images) before you have to push the *upload* button.
Now the images will appear on your post as "thumbnails" you can click to see the full sized image.
And best of all they are hosted righty here at rui


----------



## TLR (May 18, 2008)

Your plants look sweet man!

I have a question though: What are the marijuana laws like in South Korea?


----------



## DWR (May 18, 2008)

Alto said:


> _You have to open the image in a photo editor first and "size" it_
> Most pictures have to "fit into" 800max H x 800max W to fit as attachments,
> Whatever the bigger number is, make that 800 and your set.
> Click the *manage attachments* button and browse to where the image (the one you just sized) is and click on it.
> ...


Just Upload them to your gallery open the gallery and chose the .jpg extension otherwise it wont show up ....

exp.




Press that button and paste in this : https://www.rollitup.org/images/editor/insertimage.gif

and you'll get 







^^

 PEACE


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 19, 2008)

TLR said:


> Your plants look sweet man!
> 
> I have a question though: What are the marijuana laws like in South Korea?


From my understanding - Very Strict...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 19, 2008)

Hi everybody 

it's been a busy start to the week and I'll answer your posts as we go.

But first it's...

*Grow Day: 60*
*Flower Day: 35*

...and _Hello, Ladies..._ 


The lateral view looks much the same as it did last time, so I thought I'd start with one, bigger pic for you all to swim around in a bit 

There's a real burst of bud development going on at the moment, with forests of thick, white pistils bursting out across the tops. Trich development is also coming along very nicely, as you will soon see, although it's the Type B plants (Nos.1 & 3) which are performing the best in (terms of yield, anyway).





Here's the tip of No.1 again...



...and some side detail of the same, showing a nice, big, frosty leaf 



The image below is probably about actual size(ish). There's certainly going to be a nice little lump of hash coming out of _this_ batch o' trim 

That should give you some idea of the kind of trich development I'm seeing here. I couldn't get a good enough angle to snap the development on the largest leaves, but you can take it from me that I'm seeing trichs on large, near hand-sized fans, on their smallest "leaflets" and about ¼" / 6mm up the larger ones.

In fact, I may well do a "Big Frosty Leaf Special" run of pics before the chop, by which time they'll hopefully be dripping. Don't forget: there's still another 25-30 days to go yet 












*Moving on, here's the business end of No.3...*



...shot from a little further away, to show as much of it as possible. No.3 is the only plant where I can get a good shot of a whole main cola; I haven't put a tape measure to it, but I reckon it's a good 6-7" from where it emerges from the shadows at the bottom of the pic, to the top.

...and here's some more large leaf frostiness...



...on a similar scale to that seen on No.1 












Here's a couple of No.8...

...from the front...


...and side...











*No.10*



She also has the trickiest cola to photograph, so here's a picture of a conveniently-placed lower branch, which we can keep an eye on over the remaining period...



bud production seems to have been retarded so far; but yield (as any fule kno) isn't everything and... there's still a month to go. I hope to be harvesting in decreasing order of size, so that the workload gets lighter as it progresses and this means that she'll get 2-3 days extra to maybe add a final half-gram of trichs for me







And that concludes tonight's round-up of the colas. Temps have been pretty stable again, the RH seems to be holding at 40+% most of the time.












*and some closeups before i go*
*




*
*




*
*




*
*and some more... *
*




*
*




*
*




*
*cheers*
*-Jason*


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2008)

WOW thats fucking awsome Jason, that looks amazingly good. What a potstar!!!!


----------



## DWR (May 19, 2008)

truely a very great strain !

Leafs look like the would sting ya ^^


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 19, 2008)

bro u shud seriously give mandala a try.
u wont be dissapointed.


----------



## HoLE (May 19, 2008)

looks damn fine Jason,,good job,,,very healthy lookin,,good luck till the end

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## DWR (May 19, 2008)

I might give mandala a try.... but hey I just found out that my early California is a female..... 

yay......


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 19, 2008)

DWR said:


> I might give mandala a try.... but hey I just found out that my early California is a female.....
> 
> yay......


cheers man


----------



## Little Tommy (May 19, 2008)

That grow is looking delicious. It looks like a sugary delight like candy mountain. I have a scrog that is about 30 days to finish. This is a time for you to sit back and enjoy all the micro managing you did to get them there. You certainly don't get plants like this by accident, great job.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 19, 2008)

Jason wow man real nice and juicy top colas whats your ppm's your pushing at them?? id say you got 3-4 more weeks maybe


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 19, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Jason wow man real nice and juicy top colas whats your ppm's your pushing at them?? id say you got 3-4 more weeks maybe


i dont use an ec meter becuase i dont have one
but 
i mix
6ml grow per 2 litres of water


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2008)

i sent off my cash for my satori seeds this afternoon in all it cost me £25.28 and thats with the postage off recorded airmail. So hopefully ill have my satori's by end of next week fingers crossed. Gotta get me some mandala genetics in my grow.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 19, 2008)

I'm going to have to remember to bring a drool rag the next time I look at the frosty goodness of your ladies Jason.
DAMN those loook soooo effen AWESOME !!!
Keep up the great work.


----------



## CannabisCaveman (May 19, 2008)

hey jason, what week do those plants finish? wow they look good dude! peace bro.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 19, 2008)

nice update, girls look like really good. How's the smell? is it skunky?


----------



## brontobrandon1 (May 19, 2008)

i like it, its giving me some ideas


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 19, 2008)

bump.......


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 19, 2008)

hey yo jason. i got some pics of the harvest up in my signature post. check it out and tell me what you think....


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 19, 2008)

im on it


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 19, 2008)

oh ya jason?=]


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 19, 2008)

plants look great!!!!!!!! nice job...





jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> it's been a busy start to the week and I'll answer your posts as we go.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 19, 2008)

mike how have you been?
i missed hearing from you


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 19, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> mike how have you been?
> i missed hearing from you


just KEEPING IT GREEN!!!!!!!!! thanks for asking.

check out some new updates in my sig.


----------



## yotone (May 19, 2008)

great grow and great documentation from top to bottom. the set up is nice and clean. looks like a very successful op. I wonder how much an Oz of good buds like yours goes for there.
good luck cashing in and be safe bro.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 20, 2008)

this buds are for personal use, right jason?!?!?  ....what is the Law sain bout selling cannabis on the streets of South Korea? just curious  Cheers!!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 20, 2008)

Probally Chop Jasons Cock Off If The Government Down There Caught Him Damn Political Assholes Lol. They Would Do Some Shit Like That Down There Huh J. Ahaha. Be Safe Homie.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

cheetah are urs dry?


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 20, 2008)

almost ready for the jars j. my first baby comes out. it's the sensi star . Cheers


----------



## We TaRdED (May 20, 2008)

Dude, your buds are going to be FAT!!! They look great keep up the good work, and nice plants!


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*Jason DUDE!!!!! I did not know you had a journal or I would have visit it sooner.*

*Nice growing buddy *


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Jason DUDE!!!!! I did not know you had a journal or I would have visit it sooner.*
> 
> *Nice growing buddy *


*LacyKins thanks for the kind words.*
*coming from an experienced grower like you'reself it means alot.*

and sorry for posting you got banned
i had saw in a few threads some newbs were saying 
you had got banned for something.
once again sorry for the confusion!
cheers lacy
-jason


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> *LacyKins thanks for the kind words.*
> *coming from an experienced grower like you'reself it means alot.No seriously...I have seen this thread up many times before but just didn't realize it was yours. Very nice job. I will have to take more time to go through it. I am just making my rounds of hellos right now. *
> 
> and sorry for posting you got banned
> ...


*Hwy no worries Jason dude. You were right. I was banned.....and your guess is as good as mine.  I think I got banned for asking why I got banned the first time. Not sure but I cannot talk about it for fear of being banned. That is why my pm box is OFF!*

*Take care now. *


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

the mods are EXTREMELY mean.
what the hell.
i cant imagine how you felt.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

bump..........


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> it's been a busy start to the week and I'll answer your posts as we go.
> 
> ...


__________________________


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*Ok now I'm hijacking your thread but wow...... How in the world did I miss your growing? Those are some fine-assed buds you have growing there. I have to learn how to take close ups with my camera. I still haven't read the instruction booklet yet.*

*I also checked out your equipment too. You have some fine looking equipment there Jason.  And I did not mean that in any kind of a sexual context what-so-ever.  Its a nice clean set up. *

*Later Jason*


----------



## blinkykush (May 20, 2008)

I was running threw your thred man, cool grow....I like the packages your seeds in the beginning came in. i havn't seen packaged seeds like that before.Alright bro Happy Growin YOUR PLANTS ARE AWESOME


----------



## Happygrower (May 20, 2008)

Wow bro those are some nice and healthy looking plants. I have been watching your thread now for a couple weeks, and check back anytime i feel like staring at awe at some nice plants. Awesome grow man! I can't wait to see the final product off of these plants. Good luck!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 20, 2008)

love the updates jason....cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

gorgeous.... just gorgeous!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (May 20, 2008)

You've done a great job---those plants look very/very healthy---as you know--your reward awaits you soon---I hope you put a slow cure on that beautiful dank. keep up the great work.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> gorgeous.... just gorgeous!





DR. VonDankenstine said:


> You've done a great job---those plants look very/very healthy---as you know--your reward awaits you soon---I hope you put a slow cure on that beautiful dank. keep up the great work.


thank you guys. really
i wish i could share the love


----------



## mistacurious (May 20, 2008)

Jason, those plants are beast. How tall is the tallest plant?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

Been Seeing The Av. Koreans' In Family... Needed To See The Action, Bookmark Bump. Still Reading Up, Cought Up Soon. Db. Nice. 

Sp? Kimche? Oh So Good.!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 20, 2008)

man......lol on that....your nuts    Cheers DBB!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

about a foot and a half


----------



## 40acres (May 20, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> about a foot and a half


I thought we had an unspoken agreement that you would not post where i was posting. I am going to have to ask you to leave this thread J loc.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

Yes Officer I Seen It All....!!! Crying,,, It Was A Drive By Thread Hyjacking!!!

Ummmm What Did He Look Like???....??? "jesus"...??? Officer Pulls Away. Lol Db.


----------



## bongspit (May 20, 2008)

*plants are looking great jason....*


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> it's been a busy start to the week and I'll answer your posts as we go.
> 
> ...


bump.........


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 20, 2008)

damn J. you wnana come out to cali an teach me=] ill pay for your rent too=]


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 20, 2008)

[BionicChronic];862758 said:


> damn J. you wnana come out to cali an teach me=] ill pay for your rent too=]


chris
ill be on the next flight


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 20, 2008)

ya man i wish=] that would be sick homie. get our own pad and shit. hell ya. let the masters grow on=]


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

If U Land In Portland, I Can Drive U Down... Sooooo High!!! Very Nice J.
Ummmm??? Can I Like The Milar In That One Pic... Or Have U Scraped It And Smoked It Already.??? Db. Glad I Wondered Over...!!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 20, 2008)

im in San Diego lol.


----------



## Rope Smoker (May 20, 2008)

Still on page 5 jason! Looking good man will read the rest tomarrow! 
peace man


----------



## Mixooo (May 21, 2008)

Great job mate, you inspired me to set a small growing room myself !
By the look of those beauties i might stop at Hashberry too.
Cheers !


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 21, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> it's been a busy start to the week and I'll answer your posts as we go.
> 
> ...


bump again..... &#12619;&#12619;&#12619;&#12619;


----------



## DWR (May 21, 2008)

why dont ya post new pics ?


----------



## mistacurious (May 21, 2008)

Well done sir. Well done.


----------



## JayDRO (May 21, 2008)

damn J thats some grade A work brotha! there looking yummy, i cant wait till they add even more weight! 

p.s. i just updated my journal


----------



## NOblenoMAD (May 21, 2008)

looking great J. been following the whole way through. so proud lol. 
i finally started the journal i had promised. check it in my signature


----------



## DarkStar9 (May 22, 2008)

lovin it J, great looking plants


----------



## stizikle (May 22, 2008)

Awesome job there. Those buds look effin bomb!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 22, 2008)

yeah, they are  cheers j !!! see my ghetto temp setup in my sign


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 22, 2008)

im harvesting in 3 weeks.
keep in tune


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

can we get a group shot?

3 days since pics... new ones that is lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 22, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> im harvesting in 3 weeks.
> keep in tune


we will!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 22, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> can we get a group shot?
> 
> 3 days since pics... new ones that is lol


ill update in an hour bro.
im eating now


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

right on.. no rush man!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 22, 2008)

do not eat above the keyboard jason!!! jk


----------



## mr west (May 22, 2008)

loooks like i sat down jus in time lol. Cant wait for an update lol. Jason ur girls look fantastic so this can only be better yeah?


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

*Hey Jason.  Hows it growing?*


----------



## jonnyk (May 23, 2008)

still eating Jason??
Im hungry.


----------



## akuma84 (May 25, 2008)

I just tuned in and that's a sweet ass grow you got going on there! I always wondered what it would be like to grow in the motherland. Hehe. You're right about the steep consequences on drug prosecution in Korea. But hey, more risk comes with more reward. If you don't mind, do you intend to sell? I knew a couple people in Hongdae who sold weed but at a ridiculous price, up to W100,000 for a gram. Is this still the going rate? With that price, I would rather hit up An-Ma instead because prosecution for soliciting a prostitute in Korea is way less of a crime than smoking bud =P


----------



## 40acres (May 25, 2008)

akuma84 said:


> I just tuned in and that's a sweet ass grow you got going on there! I always wondered what it would be like to grow in the motherland. Hehe. You're right about the steep consequences on drug prosecution in Korea. But hey, more risk comes with more reward. If you don't mind, do you intend to sell? I knew a couple people in Hongdae who sold weed but at a ridiculous price, up to *W100,000* for a gram. Is this still the going rate? With that price, I would rather hit up An-Ma instead because prosecution for soliciting a prostitute in Korea is way less of a crime than smoking bud =P


Whats that U.s.?
WHere you at Jason?


----------



## theBiGPair00 (May 25, 2008)

im posted.. grow looks great. keep up the good work J. ++


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

*New Update 5//26//2008*
*Grow Day: 60*
*Flower Day: 35*

And here we go tonite with overview of the grow...




I had the girls out of the drobe tonite for a tidy-up, not that there was much to do 
I Took a Bird Eye View Shots for each plant~ something new =)
So, without further ado, lets get on with the update- jason






*No.1...*



*...as you'll see, she's dropped many more leaves than the others.*

*Here's her main cola from the side we normally can't see...*












*No.3...*



*And the dark side of her cola...*



*The pistils have definitely begun to turn brown now (on all plants), so I'm adjusting the nute levels to favour the Grow. No.1 got 4ml Grow and 2ml Bloom per litre tonight, with No.3 getting slightly less at 3ml Grow and 1.5ml Bloom, as I fancied she looked a tad overfed. We'll see what happenz-jason*

















*Here's No.8...*



*... that sideways bending main cola is sexy for sure *







*




*
*And No.10...*



*Still the smallest, but very well- formed.*

*trich formation has advanced and is starting to spread across the leaves. They were given just water this evening.*
*




*
*




*
*Here's some full-length branch tip porn from Nos.1 & 3...*
*




*
*




*
*




*
and one more budshot before i go.
*




*
*any input or reccomendations would be fully appreciated.*
*till the next update*
*cheers*
*-Jason*


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 26, 2008)

i got one recomendation - keep doin what your doin J .Cheers!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

keep it up man! Theyre looking fantastic!!! Your really going to have a great harvest for all the effort you've put into these girls!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 26, 2008)

Hell Ya. Do What You Do Best Man. Send Me Some Of That In A Stuffed Teady Bear=] Haha


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 26, 2008)

little burning on some fans but they're looking great, that no 1 pic is sick.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

it maybe burnt it maybe not.
but all i know is when marijuana comes toward harvest time
leaves look burnt and yellowish becuase it uses up all the nitrogen 
in its system.
thats how you know when a plant is almost ready to be chopped.


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 26, 2008)

haha I used to live in japan and visit SK, I wish I was still out there so I could smoke that!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

hows the arjan?
what made u decide to pay that much for seeds
just wondering.


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 26, 2008)

it was just like 80 bucks for the 5 seeds fem, not that much, I built most of my entire grow so the cost was low, and I like hazes, I like that sativa high. I got some Afghan Kush so grow some couch-lock too. I thought I could also use less huge sativas for my scrog, instead of more cheaper plants, Arjan's has a great yield, and I've heard it's great smoke, can't wait to smell the mango in it


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> it was just like 80 bucks for the 5 seeds fem, not that much, I built most of my entire grow so the cost was low, and I like hazes, I like that sativa high. I got some Afghan Kush so grow some couch-lock too. I thought I could also use less huge sativas for my scrog, instead of more cheaper plants, Arjan's has a great yield, and I've heard it's great smoke, can't wait to smell the mango in it


mail me some haze clones LoL jk jk


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 26, 2008)

hahaha yeahhhhh, when you send me some hashberry


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> *New Update 5//26//2008*
> *Grow Day: 60*
> *Flower Day: 35*
> 
> ...


bump........


----------



## focus.on.the.grow (May 26, 2008)

looks great man, dont know what to say =]


----------



## northernlights (May 26, 2008)

your plant looks lovely mate i so wish i had your grow on my hands rite now  welldone mate how far are you from harvest


----------



## DWR (May 26, 2008)

^^ wish i had those seeds ! 

FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2008)

Lovely bud porn Jason Im in lust lol


----------



## DWR (May 26, 2008)

mr west said:


> Lovely bud porn Jason Im in lust lol


tell me about it.... those look like there gona give you some really nice weed, i mean really really nice... i'd say top noch shit


----------



## CustomHydro (May 26, 2008)

Great job Jason! I see you have some real beauties there!​


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

I was just browsing the site that i purchased my seeds from and saw a section for mandala  So i clicked on it, and they dont have any in stock at the moment  But i'll definitely be keeping my eye on that space


----------



## toolage (May 26, 2008)

im speechless jason! those buds are so b-e-a-utiful!!!!!!! keep up the great work bro!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Very Nice J". Have They Started Growling Yet,,, A Rec" Pick Out A Stick Now!! Because If They Bite You, Now That Just Hurts...db. At This Point I Find It Safer Just To Slide There Food Under The Door, They Usualy Just Throw The Jug Out When There Down,...lol


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> *New Update 5//26//2008*
> *Grow Day: 60*
> *Flower Day: 35*
> 
> ...


bump.......ill have new updates in a few hours


----------



## jackinthebox (May 26, 2008)

Very nice plants J-dog = )

Keep it up <3


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

*what my plants strive off of.*
*bio-bizz full line of nutrient.*
*ive seen very good results from this all organic brand*
*anyone who hasnt should give it a shot.*







cheers
-jason


----------



## DWR (May 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> *what my plants strive off of.*
> *bio-bizz full line of nutrient.*
> *ive seen very good results from this all organic brand*
> *anyone who hasnt should give it a shot.*
> ...



Got all the same stuff ^^ ...... hehehehe


----------



## akuma84 (May 26, 2008)

40acres said:


> Whats that U.s.?
> WHere you at Jason?


W100,000 is _roughly_ $100 U.S.


----------



## theBiGPair00 (May 26, 2008)

sick ass plants man keep on growin.....


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

akuma84 said:


> W100,000 is _roughly_ $100 U.S.


roughly yes
but the price of the dollar went up
so about 96 dollars? just estimating


----------



## sirsteamrolla (May 26, 2008)

i was thinking of crossing hindu kush and hashberry. im not sure on the bud devolpment, but im sure it will be amazing


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> roughly yes
> but the price of the dollar went up
> so about 96 dollars? just estimating



HOLD ON....IM CHECK THE NASDAQ FOR YOUR DOPE PRICE TODAY SIR... DONT WANT TO CHEAT YOU...LOL CRAZY $#'S DB.


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> HOLD ON....IM CHECK THE NASDAQ FOR YOUR DOPE PRICE TODAY SIR... DONT WANT TO CHEAT YOU...LOL CRAZY $#'S DB.


funny, funny!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

how u doing e-mail


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> how u doing e-mail


doing very well - thanks! and yourself?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

busy busy
have u been se the trichome production on the hashberry lately?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> *New Update 5//26//2008*
> *Grow Day: 60*
> *Flower Day: 35*
> 
> ...


Bump........


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> busy busy
> have u been se the trichome production on the hashberry lately?


oh yes - i always visit but my posting would only be adding to the chorus of yummy!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

how is ur grow doing?


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> how is ur grow doing?


nothing current. soon though -- i think i'm going to try white berry.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

white widow cross blue berry?


----------



## 40acres (May 26, 2008)

sometimes it looks like you only have one eye brow in this pic.
saw the pics you posted yesterday or the day before. lookin great.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

40 i accepted ur friend request xD


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> white widow cross blue berry?


I don't know... they are from paradise.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 26, 2008)

Just stopping by to drool over the frosty kola goodness of the garden of Jason.
Ever think that the tree of life may have been a pot plant?


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Ever think that the tree of life may have been a pot plant?


you have to ask?


----------



## Dr.dirt (May 26, 2008)

your plants look amazing, great job!


----------



## TreeDweller79 (May 26, 2008)

Looks awesome Jay, I can't wait for harvest and the pics of that Korean Dank. I am thinking of having you trap some skunk air in a ziploc and send it to me, lol. When I opened it I think my teeth might chatter together.


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (May 26, 2008)

All I know is you have some GI-fucking-NORMOUS Korean balls to be growing there. the plants look fucking awesome i was glad to see you made the risk worth it. I cant wait to sprout mine. gotta let that ak finish of first though.good luck with the rest of your grows


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 27, 2008)

hey J, my informers in South Korea told me that you gonna make very big grow next time


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 27, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey J, my informers in South Korea told me that you gonna make very big grow next time


50 plant site 
50 hashberry clones all female.
1 400 watt hps standard vertical
1 400 watt hps hortilux bulb vertical.
so a total of 800 watts on a 50 plant site.
i may be pushing it but well see what happens


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 27, 2008)

i don't think that the light will be enought man (IMO)


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 27, 2008)

sounds sick man


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> 50 plant site
> 50 hashberry clones all female.
> 1 400 watt hps standard vertical
> 1 400 watt hps hortilux bulb vertical.
> ...


Best of luck to u Jason, are you going for 50 small plants or 50 3 foot plus plants?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 27, 2008)

50 force flowered.
sea of green style.
i have a well thought out hydroponic drip. feed irrigation design in mind.
i cant wait to harvest this to start on this new one.
do u guys think 50 plants will cause a little too much attention here in south korea?
where the laws are brutal.
im kind of sketching out about the idea.
any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 27, 2008)

Carbon filter should sort it out surely? As long as where your growing them is stealth surely the only other problem then is the smell?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 27, 2008)

ok thanks for the input


----------



## Alto (May 27, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> but i take the gamble and play it safe.
> life is like chess. think before you move and dodge the outcomes.
> 
> *1 is just as bad as 20. (50)*
> ...


You said it yourself man
1 is the same as 20 there so....
Just be safe dude, plan your moves
Hiding a few plants is easier than 50


----------



## DWR (May 27, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> 50 force flowered.
> sea of green style.
> i have a well thought out hydroponic drip. feed irrigation design in mind.
> i cant wait to harvest this to start on this new one.
> ...



NEVER GROW 50 Plants  allways 49..... ^^ Thats what i learn'd ^^


----------



## DWR (May 27, 2008)

Alto said:


> You said it yourself man
> 1 is the same as 20 there so....
> Just be safe dude, plan your moves
> Hiding a few plants is easier than 50


that being said, well grow 50 ^^ ........ Wish you the best of luck i will be following you soon, as soon as my seeds come ! 3 WEEKS NOW


----------



## Alto (May 27, 2008)

DWR said:


> NEVER GROW 50 Plants  allways 49..... ^^ Thats what i learn'd ^^


Damn where is it that you get to grow 49?
Here (in Tibet) they switch punishment with 10 and up.
so I am kept under 10  altho... I did get 5 out of 7 that are girls which helps.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 27, 2008)

hahahahahaha


----------



## DWR (May 27, 2008)

Alto said:


> Damn where is it that you get to grow 49?
> Here (in Tibet) they switch punishment with 10 and up.
> so I am kept under 10  altho... I did get 5 out of 7 that are girls which helps.


no where, u can grow 3 plants here legal, but not for buds......

I guess if you'r under 50 in the law - you dont get look'd as a major grower.....

so you'r saving yourself allot of stress just because of that 1 plant.... 

--------


Glad u got 5 out of 7 girls....


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 27, 2008)

*heres an up to date trich shot*
*from #1*





cheers 
-jason


----------



## Alto (May 27, 2008)

Its kinda hard to make out, but is that a plant under all of those THC glands?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 27, 2008)

Alto said:


> Its kinda hard to make out, but is that a plant under all of those THC glands?


i dont quitee understand you're question


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 27, 2008)

hahahaha....me either


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (May 27, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> 50 force flowered.
> sea of green style.
> i have a well thought out hydroponic drip. feed irrigation design in mind.
> i cant wait to harvest this to start on this new one.
> ...


 just stick to the trinity rule NO tell NO sell NO smell and you'll be allright if you did't have any worries with your last grow you shouldn't have any with the next one. I guess one plus in Korea is that the laws are so brutal the local law enforcement doesn't necessarily expect it as much as they do say here in the states nor are they as experienced in its detection i would imagine. but hey im talking out of my asshole cause ive never even been to a Korean resturant much less Korea so......... just my 2 haypennies


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (May 27, 2008)

What are the search and seizure laws there in S.K.?


----------



## Alto (May 27, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> i dont quitee understand you're question


I was just making a comment on the number of Tricombs on your plants,
Its like you can hardly see the plant under them all, there are so many of them.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 27, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> *heres an up to date trich shot*
> *from #1*
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is one hell of a nice trich close-up, looks like it's sticking out it's tongue.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 27, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> Damn that is one hell of a nice trich close-up, looks like it's sticking out it's tongue.


lol kind of look like tongue


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Yea dude, looks like a tongue - LOL!


----------



## JayDRO (May 28, 2008)

dankitty dank.


----------



## sm0ke5150 (May 28, 2008)

Hey this is a great journal and you're doing a great job on those plants. I can see that you really take your time and enjoy it


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 28, 2008)

whaddup jason?


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

hahahhhahahhahhah


----------



## JayDRO (May 28, 2008)

hahahahaha. thats priceless.


----------



## YourFavBuddy (May 28, 2008)

I have been on this site for the past two weeks and finally decided to register after seeing your journal, luv the set up. your shit is tight jason. i just wanted to see if you can post the products you use for caring for the plants during their veg stage and flower stage. i know you said you use fox farms oceans forest soils. i wanted to get more insight into what other products you use along the way from beginning till end and a timeline of when they were introduced if you have a guideline that you follow. or give instances when something might be introduced for certain conditions. maybe even post a picture of all the different products you use from germ till harvest (if its not too much to ask for) and give a brief description of when and why you would use them. I am a total noob with the exception of having been glued to my pc since dicovering this site. But I like how your set up is and the way that it has been progressing.

it would be greatly appreciated. Thanx. 

Fox Farms Oceans Forest Soils


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*Hey buddy. Hows it growing?*
*Yours must be coming along close to harvest soon. I believe yours are two or three weeks ahead of mine.*

*Later *


----------



## Lacy (May 28, 2008)

*OMG. That is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Too friggin funny but I hope nobody does anything like that wif my pic. Its funny on someone else*

*sorry jason but thats a hoot. *


Hernandez248 said:


> whaddup jason?


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 28, 2008)

hahaha it's all out respect lacy, plus c'mon, you know I had to


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (May 28, 2008)

Bro, your grow is fuckin ace - really well executed, nice work


----------



## Mr. Marge (May 28, 2008)

that's all you got? a mock at my first grow? 

thanks for being a part of the _community_


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

Ouch "j" Im Glad I Didnt Do That To You...db.!!!


----------



## email468 (May 28, 2008)

Mr. Marge said:


> that's all you got? a mock at my first grow?
> 
> thanks for being a part of the _community_


Who made fun of your grow? I must have missed it.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (May 28, 2008)

thats such a priceless pic! hahaaa. Hey J. whats going on bro?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 28, 2008)

lacy you're eyes are beautiful i must say


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (May 28, 2008)

Wow man this is some amazing stuff! BIG Props to you for doing this especially after reading what those harsh laws are all about. I never took the time to actually look at your grow journal, having seen your posts all around, and wow, I was missing out. fuckin right!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 29, 2008)

take you're shitty big bud and Get the FUCK OUT 
"thats all i got?" 
hahahah you're funny guy


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

tell him bro


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 29, 2008)

he will fuck you up


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2008)

Laff my fuckin arse off. Jason the boogie pimp lol


----------



## DWR (May 29, 2008)

Hernandez248 said:


> he will fuck you up



ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

Muhahahahahhahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Alto (May 29, 2008)

Hey Jason
Go into your grow OP and take a nice long inhale for me bro
I bet that it smells great in there.
Makes me want to make blueberry pancakes


----------



## 40acres (May 29, 2008)

Jason, I am waiting for more pics form the South korean Love grow. I actulaly look at your grow for things i could be doinf better.


----------



## sm0ke5150 (May 30, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> take you're shitty big bud and Get the FUCK OUT
> "thats all i got?"
> hahahah you're funny guy


wow man, why not offer advice instead of being a douchebag?


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

coz he don't want to  lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

fuck 'em jason : your da man!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 30, 2008)

sm0ke5150 said:


> wow man, why not offer advice instead of being a douchebag?


he talked shit on my grow first.
thats why.
know of the situation before you talk buddy.


----------



## mistacurious (May 30, 2008)

get em jason! lol


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

Just checking in bro
When the new bud porn coming?


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

don't sweat the BS jason - you know your plants look awesome.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 30, 2008)

Jason don't let some a**hole ruin things for you.
Your plants ROCK and you're aces in my book.
Keep up the great work and post some more of that bud-porn buddy, I've got my drool rag ready.


----------



## Mr. Marge (May 30, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> he talked shit on my grow first.
> thats why.
> know of the situation before you talk buddy.


maybe i missed something J 

but i don't recall talking shit on anyone's grow. 

All i'm seeing is you posting on my grow journal laughing your ass off. at what? I don't know. I'm not taking this personal at all but if your 'i don't give a shit' attitude is going to carry you everywhere, I just request you keep it off my journals.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 30, 2008)

Dirtbag, Throws A Pound On The Table.............puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff............lets Get The Family Back In Order Would Some Please Help Roll!!! .......................puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff Puff. Here Passssssssssssssssssssss!!! These Out! And Lets Hit Our Grows Ppl. Love And Share Love And Share. Allways Db.


----------



## sm0ke5150 (May 30, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> he talked shit on my grow first.
> thats why.
> know of the situation before you talk buddy.


First of all I'm definitely not your buddy.

Yeah? Post a link.

all I saw was you going in his joirnal and posting "Looooooool" at his misfortune. Still not sure why all these people are jumpin on your cock and taking your side, when you're the one who's being an asshole.

Oh yeah, because it looks like he came in your journal and talked shit, and they don't know what you really did.


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

sm0ke5150 said:


> First of all I'm definitely not your buddy.
> 
> Yeah? Post a link.
> 
> ...


You are right - we took Jason at his word and did not know the situation. But saying something stupid like "all these people jumpin on your cock" is unnecessarily insulting. Perhaps Jason was laughing at something else (like his sig) rather than his misfortune - we don't know - never had a chance since it immediately turned into a pissing contest.

Cold hard facts seem to be on your side. Present them if you want satisfaction, otherwise we seem to just be stirring shit up where everyone remains ignorant to the provocation.

Ultimately, this is none of my business but i'm trying to help mediate and keep things peaceful. I'll be happy to butt out however.


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

All I know is I was having a bit of a nute problem (some burn) and Jason posted advice to my journal.
Tried to help me out.
Always seemed like a very nice guy.
He is growing some killer buds 
(Thats why I thought we were here - grow nice buds/ help each other out?)
all the negativity isn't really necessary is it?
and it does not matter who is right does it?
Just let go of it guys, its a no big deal situation isn't it?
Puffs, passes, thanks B. THC R+D

If someone posts BS to your journal just click that report thingy [!!] in the top right corner and ask it be removed.
Mods did it for me once before Eddiemeds and I started to see eye to eye lol.
The world is full of idiots, but when you become one to point that out, all the attention goes to you, not them.


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Alto said:


> All I know is I was having a bit of a nute problem (some burn) and Jason posted advice to my journal.
> Tried to help me out.
> Always seemed like a very nice guy.
> He is growing some killer buds
> ...


I am the Village Idiot after all.


----------



## sm0ke5150 (May 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> But saying something stupid like "all these people jumpin on your cock" is unnecessarily insulting. Perhaps Jason was laughing at something else (like his sig) rather than his misfortune - we don't know - never had a chance since it immediately turned into a pissing contest.


You are right that is insulting to the people who were taking his side, I apologize for stooping to that level, and commend you for your post.. I'd like to think that it was his sig he was laughing at, but if you look at the original thread, it's obviously not towards the sig.

lets all have a doobie and get a long.


----------



## Hernandez248 (May 31, 2008)

guys if we're going to let it go, we need to stop discussing what happened, it's over =P I for one am smoking a bowl and waiting for my delivery of Supreme steak nachos with chicken tenders on the side. gotta love 2am munchies =)


----------



## ronin101 (May 31, 2008)

hey jason, first off just wanna say that your plants are looking really awesome...i wish you were around when i was at SIS or...i was growing back then. I was skimming through the thread to find out at what point you topped your plants, but i got caught up in all the pics, and i did smoke a fatty...can you tell me at what point you topped? and at what point did you start feeding nutes? 

i just started my grow - nyc diesel and ww. about 10 of each from seed and i'm in my 14th day. they're looking pretty good but i haven't started feeding nutes yet, but want to start soon. i'm using fox farm ocean with about 25% perlite mix under a 400w hps 24/7 and planted in peat pots. some of my plants have leaves turning yellow at the points and wilting - i thought they may be getting root bound so i transferred them into 2 gallon pots. when in the pots i watered every day, but since transplanting a couple of days ago, i haven't watered them since. the soil is still moist and like i said, most of them are doing great but i am a bit worried about the ones with yellow/wilting leaves. any advice or suggestions? thx! if my plants turn out to be half as tasty looking as yours i will be soooooo happy!


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2008)

I want bud porn lol, Show me those icey buds Jason. I dont know what happend here and to be honest im only intrested in the grow. Im hoping to get my madala seeds very soon jason so dust off ur satori seeds and we can have a side by side grow lol. Peace


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 31, 2008)

ronin - my plants showed the same problems under HPS and it was due to heat? Hows the temps in your grow op?


----------



## ronin101 (May 31, 2008)

they were good - ranging from about 75 to 85 when they were tiny seedlings, but at that time i had them under a table with all the sides open with 24/7 light while i was building my grow room. and when i moved them to the grow room, the temps spiked to about 100 for just one night and bam! yellow/wilting leaves. so i got my ac running and made some ventilation adjustments and now an waiting to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 31, 2008)

Yeah sounds like its the likely cause then. Try get a reading with the ac on etc see what they are then. I had to remove my HPS in the end because i couldnt get the temps down so its just sitting around to the side currently.


----------



## email468 (May 31, 2008)

ronin101 said:


> they were good - ranging from about 75 to 85 when they were tiny seedlings, but at that time i had them under a table with all the sides open with 24/7 light while i was building my grow room. and when i moved them to the grow room, the temps spiked to about 100 for just one night and bam! yellow/wilting leaves. so i got my ac running and made some ventilation adjustments and now an waiting to see if that makes a difference.


I had the same problem - canopy temps over 100 which heat stressed my big bud enough to hermie!

I resolved the problem by shoving an AC into my grow box.


----------



## ronin101 (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks guys! i did exactly that. i shoved an ac into my veg chamber and the temps are down to around 80-85 now and the damaged plants seem to be responding, but there are a couple of seedlings that are still suffering. leaves are turning yellow from the stem out on the older leaves and the new growth is wilting down. i'm worried that they're on the way out so i put them back under a humidity dome and shoved em to the back of the room away from direct light. (i also took off the reflector from my 400w hps and hung it vertically - wow did that light up the room!) i'll take some pics and post a journal soon. thx!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

ronin101 said:


> thanks guys! i did exactly that. i shoved an ac into my veg chamber and the temps are down to around 80-85 now and the damaged plants seem to be responding, but there are a couple of seedlings that are still suffering. leaves are turning yellow from the stem out on the older leaves and the new growth is wilting down. i'm worried that they're on the way out so i put them back under a humidity dome and shoved em to the back of the room away from direct light. (i also took off the reflector from my 400w hps and hung it vertically - wow did that light up the room!) i'll take some pics and post a journal soon. thx!


LOVE TO SEE THE ENTHUS. FOR THE GROW, MAYBE YOUR OWN JOURNAL SOO! PIC'S CAN BE DISPLAYED, AND THE J" CAN GET BACK TO HIS.!!!
CAUSE WE ARE ALL HERE FOR THE PORNO! AND I NOTICED YOUR SIG. LACKING??? MUST HAVE NEW PORN TO FEED ON.....!!!

WITCH BRINGS UP ANOTHIER POINT....SLAPPING ARM LIKE JUNKY FOR THE J' PORN...HMMMMMMMMMMM!!! SIR GOTA HAVE IT., DADDY LIKES IT FRESH AND STINKY...SO IS THE J' GUNA HELP A JUNKY OUT??? 
 DB.~TLB!


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah man bring it on!!!!! Im gonna be posting some bud porn of my own tomoz, my DLR's are 7 weeks old tomoz lol 2 weeks to go...
Come on jason wheres the hashberrys?????????????????? we know u can take good pics. Your such a tease dont let the bikering put u off there are still some very intrested partys here.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 1, 2008)

Mr. West gets +rep just for his avatar - that's hilarious. 

We miss you Jason and your awesome pics.


----------



## d0z3r (Jun 2, 2008)

Jason, 

That zen garden of yours looks tip top mate!

Way to go!

D0zer


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 2, 2008)

wheres JASON BEEN????


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Jun 2, 2008)

[BionicChronic];904070 said:


> wheres JASON BEEN????


jail? maybe he got busted?

how long has it been since he updated?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 2, 2008)

xxxtyrantxxx said:


> jail? maybe he got busted?
> 
> how long has it been since he updated?


Yeah I've been wondering what happened to Jason too.
Man I hope he didn't get busted, but it is of course a possibility.
I hope he's alright and maybe just got banned or something, not good either but obviously better.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 2, 2008)

that would suck man. i hope he is fine too. shit that niggga had it going on for himself too.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 3, 2008)

I didn't wanna bring that sad possibility up..but I guess ppl already did.. HOPE YOUR OK MAN


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

hey, jason........... hope evetything is allright man!!! please send us a sign!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 3, 2008)

Dude i sure hope he didnt get busted.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

damn...me too....j is cool


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey mate i hope everything is alright!


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

Jason! post an update ... please?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 3, 2008)

I saw him on MSN yesterday. I'm sure he is ok.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank fuck !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

he is just angry... maybe someone here offend him


----------



## Alto (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I am sure he saw that most here had his back and not the other way around, he probably does not have much to update right now...
Flowering takes a while, and well not much happens, except more of the same 'till its done.


----------



## mistacurious (Jun 5, 2008)

Jason is probly just chillin. He's a baller son.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is too busy pimping out some bitch's ............................. = standing on a corner slinging...


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jun 5, 2008)

this is an epic grow!

i now have 2 hash berry clones. With these two it will be my first indoor grow.

this thread is inspiring, and informative. great work, and documentation jason!


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 6, 2008)

hello Jason... are ya dead?


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

i'm getting nervous!!! show us a sign of life jason!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 6, 2008)

Something fishy is going on here... Because someone saw him on msn doesnt mean it was him... Often MSN is set to log in auto when someone turns a comp on so anyone could have turned it on... Even the cops... I hope to hell im wrong  Jason get your ass on here !!!


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 6, 2008)

He is prob just messing with us laughing it up.....but the least he could do is leave a post with 34132412347&%$&^%@&(^%!#@^% for all we care to see whats up.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 6, 2008)

i talked to him. everything is fine lol. he is just going threw some shit! im sorry jason. lol. i just had to tell the fellow roll it up members.=]


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 6, 2008)

Excellent news!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes It Is=]


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

whew what a relief. thank you for letting us know bionic!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 6, 2008)

Dont Worry Guys. He Said He Didnt Really Wanna Get On Anymore=[ And A Few More Weeks Till Harvest.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 6, 2008)

Well good luck then jason.....


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 6, 2008)

"hes going through some shit lol" what the fuck are u typing bout??
and whatever u wrote in last msg... speak english boy, were not scientist's

is jason ok?


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 6, 2008)

caliboi dont start talkin shit. i am no boi. jason is fine. he is going threw some shit with his girl. so chillax it!


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Excellent news!!





[BionicChronic];919575 said:


> Yes It Is=]


 Cool (I was actually never worried) Hope he decides against not getting on here
I for one enjoyed his company and learned from this grow.
Thanks Jason and see you around, I would say good luck with the rest of your grow but I know you will have a great harvest, so Good luck with your next grow then


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 6, 2008)

Heh, had a feeling it had something to do with a chick. Wow, she made him not want to come back to RIU - AINT HAPPENIN HERE!


----------



## supertight2001 (Jun 7, 2008)

what's up jason...ganja isn't dead in Korea...u just need to hook up wit tha right person...holla at me!!!


----------



## FrostyTHEgrowmaN (Jun 7, 2008)

supertight2001 said:


> what's up jason...ganja isn't dead in Korea...u just need to hook up wit tha right person...holla at me!!!


 it cant be... cuz that kim jong ill is deff puffin on sumpin


----------



## jkimstaa (Jun 8, 2008)

def. ganja isnt dead in korea
i have 4 grams of the jack herrer im trying to get rid of
pm me if you need.
only in seoul


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

lol....what the fuck?


how much is a gram going for?


----------



## jkimstaa (Jun 8, 2008)

well most guys in korea sell off that schwag
in essence its regs or middies.
event that sells for 40,000-50,000 a gram
for better quality ganja its usually anywhere from 80,000-100,000
like i said pm if you have any "inquiries" on price or anything


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

i dont want none of that overpriced shit! i just wanted to see what yall sold it for over there....

$100 usd for gram? yea right. i would tell them to suck my dick!

this is weed, not crack, not cocaine, meth, nor heroin...this is WEEd!

wow i thought parts of the us were getting dicked with $70 1/8s


----------



## toolage (Jun 8, 2008)

i couldn't ever imagine paying $100 a gram for heads. the most i've ever payed for a gram of heads is $30, and I even thought twice about paying that much.


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

I can't imagine paying for anything any more! (other than seeds and clones that is!)


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2008)

needs be when ya out of stash tho lol. A smoke is a smoke at the end of the day even if its nasty lol.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

i came back to this thread just to make sure im not tripping


you are quoting in wons right? wow @ 100 a pop....


right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

mr west said:


> needs be when ya out of stash tho lol. A smoke is a smoke at the end of the day even if its nasty lol.


oh yeah - if i run out i'll lay down the cash!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

not at $100 a gram tho.

i would quit, straight up!


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> not at $100 a gram tho.
> 
> i would quit, straight up!


you'd have to be damn dedicated at those prices.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

dedicated?!?! shit...you'd have to sell to keep up with your habit!!!!

@ $100/gram i better get a blowjob and swallowed! not to mention free blunts, joint papers, or a bong at least.....

and I BETTER NOT BE WAITING ON YOUR ASS for $100/gram


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

not to mention, you better give me like 1.5 grams and not no legal gram....fuck that!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 8, 2008)

Lmao Lb'.....how Much Just To Look At The Gram....??? Can I Touch It>>??? $


----------



## toolage (Jun 8, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> dedicated?!?! shit...you'd have to sell to keep up with your habit!!!!
> 
> @ $100/gram i better get a blowjob and swallowed! not to mention free blunts, joint papers, or a bong at least.....
> 
> and I BETTER NOT BE WAITING ON YOUR ASS for $100/gram


OMG LB! LMFAO! that is so true...hahahahahha omg i can't stop laughing. yeah man $100 a gram is just immoral! no wonder the laws are ridiculous in korea, you sell it as if it is gold!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

LOL!!!


see im not violent or wouldnt condone no shit like it....

but i wish a weedman would tell me that shit, he might end up getting robbed that day! talking about 100/gram yea okay buddy!


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jun 8, 2008)

So what is the Korean street value of Jason's grow? Dude has go to have $250,000 in bud in that little cabinet. $100 a gram, I am with LoudBlunts, I just wish a mthrfkr would say $100 a gram. In ancient times according to "Cannabis Culture" weed was always the cheapest drug, it was like 1/20th the costs of wine during that time. Thats how it should be, theres a lot more into making wine than weed.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 8, 2008)

wow, that's a trip lol

so, a lb (if grammed out) would be $45,280 (US)

or/and $4,528,000,000 (KRW)


----------



## napalesegrizzly23 (Jun 8, 2008)

$40 for 7 grams of primo bud in canada or $10 for one g. 
100 bucks a gram in korea? thats bad!!!


----------



## gangjababy (Jun 8, 2008)

Jason said he sells his bud for 50 a gram, it's in this thread somewhere...


----------



## napalesegrizzly23 (Jun 8, 2008)

where has jason been anyway. hope he didnt get put in korea prison.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 8, 2008)

that's already been spoken on...


----------



## ronin101 (Jun 8, 2008)

if you think about the cost of getting caught with any amount of pot, and the scarcity of herb, and then factor in the community that buys herb is almost exclusively made up of people that won't really feel a $100/gram hit and finally that same community usually is from a place (like LA or NY) that they are accustomed to smoking regularly, then people will pay 100/gram - and thank you for providing it for that price at the same time. 

People that buy in Korea are either a) visiting or on vacation and even though they'll pay a fraction of that cost at home...they're NOT at home and sometimes that lil somethin somethin will make a good vacation GREAT or b) they've just moved there after growing up in a place like the US that has a 'pot culture' and a taste of home is sometimes just what you need to make an adjustment as big as moving half way across the globe into a society as foreign as the language. And unless you're growing yourself, having a consistent supply is near impossible, so its not like you're going to your guy every day or week or month and grabbing a few grams and chillin and in a couple days see your guy again. its more like grab what you can because you just don't know when you're gonna smoke again. I mean it seems unreasonable to you because you have access at your fingertips and really what's the worst that'll happen to you for getting caught smoking? a slap on the wrist? over there, getting caught in a smoky room even without any herb physically there can land you in prison for a year! Put yourself in a country just about as far as you can be away from where you've grown up, in a foreign culture, speaking a foreign language, and you come across a guy that can get you herb at 100/gram...you gonna say no?


----------



## toolage (Jun 8, 2008)

ronin101 said:


> Put yourself in a country just about as far as you can be away from where you've grown up, in a foreign culture, speaking a foreign language, and you come across a guy that can get you herb at 100/gram...you gonna say no?


yeah i will say no. no drug is worth $100 a gram. i'd quit smoking if prices were that high.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks for your essay....like i said before...aint no way in hell im paying 100/gram


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah i will say no. no drug is worth $100 a gram. i'd quit smoking if prices were that high.



cosign!!!  rep!


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 8, 2008)

yeah, no shit! haha now I've been so desperate as to pay $110 an eigth... but that's 3.5 grams.. I ain't payin $350 for an eigth LOL!!

where's my ounce?? ha!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd piss on someones face if they offered me a 100 dollar gram.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2008)

even £10.00 a gram is a bit pricey


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 9, 2008)

mr west said:


> even £10.00 a gram is a bit pricey


Exactly thats how much i was paying for top notch stuff in Amsterdam haha


----------



## 40acres (Jun 9, 2008)

I dont care hwat anyone says, If you start a journal on your grow, youshould finish it.


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 9, 2008)

I hate having to pay $20 a gram ;*( but 100 a gram or even 110 an eigth???!!!! Might as well do heroin at those prices.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 9, 2008)

skatterman420 said:


> I hate having to pay $20 a gram ;*( but 100 a gram or even 110 an eigth???!!!! *Might as well do heroin at those prices.*



word!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 9, 2008)

I am going to start a poll on how much the plant in 40 acresl avatar is going to yeild


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I am going to start a poll on how much the plant in 40 acresl avatar is going to yeild


LOL! - don't forget to include the "zero-it's a male" option!


----------



## jayzero (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn, this is a ballsy fucking grow. I've thought about moving to South Korea for a few years but the drug laws scare the living crap out of me there. Full marks for bravery, man! &#44256;&#49688; &#50896;&#50696;&#49324;!! ^^

Jason (if you're still lurking around) - do you play starcraft at all?


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 9, 2008)

jason's gone no other reasoning...i mean hes crazy to set this up knowing how crazy the laws are anyways


----------



## jayzero (Jun 9, 2008)

I saw he posted in another thread just yesterday...


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 9, 2008)

cool cool, i obviously don't wish for what I said I was just trying to incite a post from him..guess it didn't work... I mean doesn't he check his journal? I'm sure when he comes back ill get a ball of shit from him but o well


----------



## CustomHydro (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn you guys are sounding like private investigators looking for this guy... My guess is he got snapped up and the southkorean gov't will use his screen name to bust others in southkorea... So when u all see jason's screen name show up, it's the feds!...lol


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Who cares where he went. How bout we just stop posting in this thead - LOL! I mean, if he's going to start a journal and grow some bomb ass herb, at least finish the journal off.


----------



## jayzero (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe he turned chronic after smoking it and just can't be arsed to break the couchlock to bring us up to speed


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

jayzero said:


> Maybe he turned chronic after smoking it and just can't be arsed to break the couchlock to bring us up to speed


lol...


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 9, 2008)

i agree G, i would of liked to see his bud harvested and some pics of it all nice and manicured.


----------



## slamminsalmon (Jun 10, 2008)

be patient i believe he said he would wait until harvest for next update.


----------



## DWR (Jun 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Who cares where he went. How bout we just stop posting in this thead - LOL! I mean, if he's going to start a journal and grow some bomb ass herb, at least finish the journal off.



^^ why dont u guy's just add him in MSN ?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 10, 2008)

Cant Help It!!! Jason!!! Bump Bump Bump???

Knock, Knock.... "can Jason Come Out And Play ???" Db.~tlb! Jones-ing.!!!
I Need Closure.!!! Lol


----------



## genfranco (Jun 10, 2008)

Jason... Honestly man all you have to do is pay attention to the clitoris man... make her happy enough and all she'll want to do is sleep and shop.... shell leave you alone about yor grwo and wont think you pay more attention to your other ladies.... all she needs is clitorial stimilus.... we all know about your small stature of a man...hehehe.. yor asian after all.... so use the tounge brotha.. hehehe... all this was a joke of course..


----------



## 40acres (Jun 10, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> I am going to start a poll on how much the plant in 40 acresl avatar is going to yeild


if you liek it, I can send you some clones


----------



## genfranco (Jun 10, 2008)

lol... i dont think you could even clone that thing..hehehe


----------



## TreeDweller79 (Jun 10, 2008)

40Acres you should use it as an add for those led UFO lights.


----------



## SnoCap (Jun 10, 2008)

its all supply and demand, with the punishments that harsh over in south korea there is probably not many growers or dealers so 100 a gram would probably seem totally reasonable over their.


----------



## skatterman420 (Jun 10, 2008)

TreeDweller79 said:


> 40Acres you should use it as an add for those led UFO lights.




lmfao! "Grow Dank Space Buds, With LED Lighting!"


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

I think he's a pussy for at least not finishing his journal, not to mention he's all fucked up over a girl. 

_Bros before hoes..._


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

Grnman! Suck One!


----------



## jonnyk (Jun 11, 2008)

aaahhhh! don't leave us hanging man...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

[BionicChronic];935379 said:


> Grnman! Suck One!


Man, don't come here with your hate you fucken wigger. You don't start something then quit because of a girl. You wanna run your mouth and not look like an idiot when I school you, then let's take it to PM. I was voicing my OP and if you don't like it. EAT MY COCK.


**update**

Actually, I'd rather school you here in front of everybody. So run your wigger mouth if you want. I'd love to bring up all the posts of you riden this fools dick. I mean, every time I looked at your post, they made me laugh. Specially when you tried to get all internet gangster on us. I'm sure I'm not the only one that would agree if you start something, FINISH IT!

The forum is open brother to say whatever you gotta say. I was just voicing my opinion.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

man GRNMAN. why you telling everyone my secret huh. im some wigger haha. you know what. if you said that in my face you would have regret that shit bitch!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

LMFAO! That's all you could come up with? I say wigger cuz I know what you are kid. You're a wanna be internet thug. Those are the worst IMO. Just sick back and keep riding this fools dick.

What makes you even worst is that you are threating to try and buck up to me over the internet. Get a fucking life dude and stop riding this dudes dick. And stick to your lame ass pot. Let's see how long it takes your lame internet thug ass to come up with something better then, "Man, I got street cred. I'll kick your ass!"


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LMFAO! That's all you could come up with? I say wigger cuz I know what you are kid. You're a wanna be internet thug. Those are the worst IMO. Just sick back and keep riding this fools dick.
> 
> What makes you even worst is that you are threating to try and buck up to me over the internet. Get a fucking life dude and stop riding this dudes dick. And stick to your lame ass pot.


man. how did you know. and ill buck up to you right here right now. i dont give a fuck. your the one that is pickin the fight you cock sucker. for once in your life. i bet if you picked a fight on the streets you would get fucked up. not mentioning what i would do to you. You fuckin pussy!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

[BionicChronic];935472 said:


> man. how did you know. and ill buck up to you right here right now. i dont give a fuck. your the one that is pickin the fight you cock sucker. for once in your life. i bet if you picked a fight on the streets you would get fucked up. not mentioning what i would do to you. You fuckin pussy!


You realize every time you reply to my post you sound more like an idiot? How many friends do you actually have on here besides your dick riding homie? Probably not too many because you are fucking noob. 

Why are you talking about fighting on the streets? What the fuck does that have to do with anything? We are talking about how fucking stupid you are doosh bag. I'm not going to get into the street thing because I've been there done that, and that has nothing to do with this discussion.

Oh yea, how was I picking the fight? I said this guy was lame cuz he let some hoe break his heart so he quit the journal - pretty fucking lame if you ask me. But your lame dick riding ass had to run your mouth! Why, cuz you ride this dudes dick for some reason. I mean, who asks someone over the internet to move in with him and shit - LMFAO!

I'm done with your retarded wigger ass. Let's let everyone else decide how dumb you are. 

Smoke a dick, take a shower, and go to bed young buck.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

GRNMAN-HAHA. your wasting your time man. your not gonna get people to go agianst me. not yet in this life time. stop hatin. your the one that probally blows dick. smoke a cock take one in the ass. shut your ass up and keep your mouth shut. Because im sick of what your saying. going on an on with this shit. just shut the fuck up!


----------



## jayzero (Jun 11, 2008)

Man... Jason's poor journal. It's turning into a Tayside pub brawl in here, lol.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

[BionicChronic];935497 said:


> GRNMAN-HAHA. your wasting your time man. your not gonna get people to go agianst me. not yet in this life time. stop hatin. your the one that probally blows dick. smoke a cock take one in the ass. shut your ass up and keep your mouth shut. Because im sick of what your saying. going on an on with this shit. just shut the fuck up!


LMFAO! Dude your lame. I don't need people to go against you to know how stupid you are. Educated people can get that from reading your posts. And I must say, they are quite comical to say the least.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

actually im not stupid you prick. just shut up. i think people would agree with me. you total fuckin DOUCHE BAG!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

[BionicChronic];935504 said:


> actually im not stupid you prick. just shut up. i think people would agree with me. you total fuckin DOUCHE BAG!


LOL @ YOU AGAIN! Actually you are. You should try editing your posts to real English grammar. LOL - OK, I'm done with your lame ass. Have fun riding Jason's dick.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL @ YOU AGAIN!


dude man. i been so high and laughing at you the whole time since you had that fuckin sand nigger on your advitar with the fucked up grill. LOL @ YOU AGIAN AND FOREVER.


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 11, 2008)

They use the n-word a lot in Brazil.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

Actually he wasn't Arabian or whatever you want to call sand nigger. He was from Peru.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyways, this thread is dead like you BIONIC. I'm out!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

man that still is a fuckin jungle monkey sand nigger. more like a fuckin camel jocky. fuckin arabian. thats what a sand nigger is! anyperson that is arabian and lives in a sandy place. oppps sand nigger.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

LOL @ YOU AGAIN!

Peru is in South America you fucken dumb ass. I really hope your drunk, because when everyone reads this tomorrow, well, you might want to change your forum name. Not to mention, I wouldn't be surprised if TLB isn't all up in your dumb ass.

CASE CLOSED!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Jun 11, 2008)

sorry to everyone who had interest in my grow
i had some problems in my life and riu
was not the top priority.
i managed to scrape up a few minutes of my time
for this long awaited up dates for many of you.
*And For You Grnman im a pussy? go take a black dildo *
*and shove it up you're throat because*
*you're shit talk just sounds like yip yap to me*
*i thought we were friends and even*
*went on and tried to help with you're sexing.*
*but obviously not.*
*thanks for being a class-A asshole. dipshit.*
*forgetting this immature guy lets get moving right along*
*Grow Day: 74*
*Flower Day: 50*

No.3 seems to be throwing her toys out of the pram a bit, since having been transferred to a Grow-heavy feeding regime (4ml Grow + 2ml Bloom per litre) last week, following the first appearance of brown pistils and is dropping leaves with N and K def symptoms. I'm a tad surprised by this - if anything I'd expected No.1 to react badly, but she seems OK. I'm going to give No.3 and extra 1ml Bloom / litre with tonight's feed to see what happens.

I realized today that these are actually *8"* pots I'm in and not the 10" previously advertised Oh well, never mind. I may get some true 10" pots in for the next grow, although that would definitely linit me to just four plants per grow.

I'm not sure what would produce the greater yield: six smaller plants in 8" pots, or four to five larger plants in 10"; can anybody advise on this? I kind of prefer the idea of a greater number of smaller plants, as it allows greater variety to be grown in future and means that a smaller percentage of the harvest would be lost, should any problems befall a plant.

Anyway... time for this evening's run, in which we're going to look at the main colas of each of the girls in some close up detail... 





...starting as usual with *No.1* 

Here's the tip



...and some close ups...



Just one weeks left now and she's still showing plenty of fresh pistil growth, with new ones appearing faster than brown ones and it's the same on the others' too. That said, there _has_ been a noticable increase in brown pistils over the last week, although I don't reckon they account for any more than 10% of the total and quite possibly a bit less. 




















*No.3...*





...still looking healty at the buds, despite the apparent under ferting. hopefully I'll be able to find the right level before it becomes an issue 
























*No.8...*





In some ways, this is my favourite cola. The late, sideways bending has promoted some interesting and luscious side growth and I may try to exploit this idea further in future grows, perhaps by training the main stem more around the edge of the pot, rather than across and back again










*No.10...*





*budding nicely, but still expected to be the lowest yielder, I fear. Never mind, she's producing some fine quality buds, a few of which compare a couple on the other girls and I'm sure she'll smoke very nicely, once she's been chopped*










it looks like its dipped in cocaine!! i swear!! hahaha










Here's a little bit of bud porn to round off tonight...



This is some of that "interesting and luscious" side growth on the main cola of No.8. As far as I can make out (without touching them and destroing trichs) , they're coming out of the main stem and are not lower branch tips.

There's not much else to add and I've had to think quite hard to find anything much to write tonight. No news is good news at this stage though, so as long as I can maintain the environment and find the correct nute levels for No.3, we should be OK from now until the (rapidly approaching) finish.

Temps and RH are fairly stable. There have been a few dips and peaks in temps, but nothing below 20°C or higher than 29.5°C, although I think the highs may have lasted a few hours Ambient temp in the attic is swinging quite wildly at the moment, what with the sunny days and chilly nights, so I am having to keep an eye on the radiator and fan settings.

RH remains mostly and oddly just below 40%, although it climbs to the low 50s for occasional, short periods. I'm very puzzled as to why it isn't higher, given the extent of the canopy and past experience. As already noted, Hashberry has been _very_ resistant to low RH so far, so I'm not going to get overly concerned about it now. I've still been adding water to the tray over the radiator, but have also been allowing it to dry out completely and left it 48 hours before refill. I'll probably stop refilling it altogether soon, unless there are any major RH dips.





Anyway, it's feeding time now...
See you all soon
cheers
jason


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Jun 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Anyways, this thread is dead like you BIONIC. I'm out!


you can leave.
thanks


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

damn. fuckin gourgous. thats how you do it. professional!. haha GrnMan got dissed hard. haha! very very nice bro!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> you can leave.
> thanks


hell ya. thats whats up=]


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> sorry to everyone who had interest in my grow
> i had some problems in my life and riu
> was not the top priority.
> i managed to scrape up a few minutes of my time
> ...


LOL @ YOU TO.

As far as yip yap, I'm holding my own against your dick riding faggot, stay out of it - oh wait, you two do love each other!

Try to help me with my sexing? LOL, No you didn't. I asked to see a couple of your pics that's it. You didn't do shit. Want me to go back a quote some of the earlier threads? 

And don't get me started with all the PM's you have sent DB - AKA - THC. We can drag those up if you want.

And wow, a black dildo to shove up my ass - are you a fag or something? Who in their right mind thinks about something like that other then a fag that wants it - LOL!

Fuck you and that other lame fag. I came here just to voice an opinion about not finishing a journal and your friend had to run his mouth. I'm over this and your butt pirates bullshit.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome back man... clitoral stimulus brother.... hehehe Great grow man..your shit allways inspires me... I cant wait to start my hashberry grow... Glad your back and not in jail n shit... it did get crazy here for a min... but hey shit happenes... Anyway man...id like to know a little more about that main cola training that you had success in,... take care... and remember ...clitoral stimulus!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

lmao. you sound like a fool GRNMAN!!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Jun 11, 2008)

learn how to grow
before you talk shit ok?
thanks.
end of story.
i would like to see you get buds half ass dank as i have.
like i said.
learn before u speak.
i dont have all day to sit at a computer and talk shit to other people
but obviously you do. looking back at the last 5 pages of my thread.
and you call me a pussy cause i dont have time for the internet?
LOL @ YOU more kid.
bye. 
end of convo


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

[BionicChronic];935560 said:


> damn. fuckin gourgous. thats how you do it. professional!. haha GrnMan got dissed hard. haha! very very nice bro!


Yea, dissed real hard - LMFAO! I'll let you two internet homos fuck over your IP's.


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

haha=] lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, dissed real hard - LMFAO! I'll let you two internet homos fuck over your IP's.


dude would you even know what girl problems are. haha. your tottally funny dude. and fuckin over the IP's ya right. i get pussy from my girl everyday.

-end of convo you peice of shit!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> learn how to grow
> before you talk shit ok?
> thanks.
> end of story.
> ...


Learn how to grow? LMFAO! Ok, I think I'll just pull out all of your's and DB's pms. You don't know shit bout my first grow. You were the one messaging me on MSN about how much nutes you should add and other stuff. I have that saved if you want me to post it.

I'm done with you two lame ass fools. I'll have those posts from DB tomorrow Jason. Then we can talk about nuubs.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 11, 2008)

OK guys.... enough... One guy got mad (well i think we were all getting there) that the grow went limp... but that happenes all the time... shit and noob arguing...thats just stupid.. who give a crap if people are new... i know im a noob at growing... and i thank everyone that has the patience... now were are going to start arguing about who has more time growing?.... Just let this shit go and lets get back to something productive...


----------



## mared juwan (Jun 11, 2008)

Jason,
Really awesome you're back, man. And those buds look killer! For your question about the bigger vs. smaller plant I would say if you wanted bigger plants you would have to do some topping/fimming/lst techniques to get light to all buds. My plants are getting tall and the lower buds(or lack thereof) are showing me I should have done something in veg about it.


----------



## genfranco (Jun 11, 2008)

Are you going to try scrog next jason? im just finishing mine up and i have to tell you that i think lst seems the way to go.... scrog is way time consuming...let alone the fact that once its in there you cant get them out for maintenance/...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Jun 11, 2008)

he thinks he can grow
he has a big mouth lmao
let him talk


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Jun 11, 2008)

idiots like him is why i stay non addicted to riu


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

Jason man ignore these arguments theyre pointless and will never come to anything on the internet, whats in important is your plants are looking fucking amazing! Congrats man your in for some intense green when your done! Sorry to hear about any problems you have been having i hope they have sorted themselves out or will do soon! Keep up the excellent work mate, good to have you back!


----------



## jayzero (Jun 11, 2008)

^ word up, what he said, man - water off a duck's back. Your grow is some tight shit, let's see her through. Tough times make it worse, no doubt - try not to let it get to you, man.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> idiots like him is why i stay non addicted to riu


heeeeey, whadup jason ......how ya bin dude  . cheers my man!!! Cheetah


----------



## Alto (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Jason
Nice update the girls look awesome
Glad you sorted your RL crap enough to give us an update dude.

So little time to enjoy life, why some have time to click on a thread to hate is beyond my thinking.
It seems you have learned that while you are still young, good for you.
Keep up the great growing you are doing and keep in touch


Oh less big plants vs more smaller plants would depend on the strain and how they flower.
10" pots for plants that would tend to branch out more,
and smaller ones for something that produces a big main flower with less branches.
Lots of breeders include that info when describing their stock
Heres a big spliff for ya


----------



## Little Tommy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update Jason. Your girls are looking lovely. That is bud porn at its finest!


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

great update jason, we def missed you. glad to see you got some spare time to visit us at RIU. 

Great pics as well man, can't wait to see the final smoke!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

woooow i love the update too j  awesome


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> he thinks he can grow
> he has a big mouth lmao
> let him talk



Think I can't grow? Negative son, you are wrong. And when did this become a battle about who can grow - DUMB ASS! Last time I check your thread out lame ass. Oh yea, we will get those PM's from DB for everyone to read. So I'd stop running your fucking mouth.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

GrnMan - I dont know who is right or wrong here and frankly i dont care. Does it really matter? Its only spamming a thread with some amazing plants in. Nothing can be solved over the net as far as arguments are concerned. No one can be the bigger man etc. Just chill hava spliff and relax with the rest of us!


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

to that


----------



## winn420 (Jun 11, 2008)

lookin good bro...


----------



## jonnyk (Jun 11, 2008)

word, chill the fuck out dudes, life is too short to be wasting your time arguing on this thread. I love your plants jason.

-J


----------



## 40acres (Jun 11, 2008)

You guys need to find something to do

Glad to see you jason, why is everyone always fucking with you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2008)

this is a grow journal. the bullshit ends here. when i come back i will read EVERY post after this one. ANY insults or attacks from anyone towards anyone will result in an immediate INFRACTION. enough said.


grow on.


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 11, 2008)

Your buds look delicious. Great job with everything! +rep


----------



## Unique (Jun 11, 2008)

Looking back to the first few pages i just gotta say....man you have some balls growing with those steep sentances. Its the love of the plant, brother, grow on...

I cant even imagine what a South Korea prison would be like. Ive seen Midnight Train...but that was Turkish.

I have horrid thoughts of badass Koran men who would love a white boy like me....and then proceed to Tae Kwon Do my ass into their biotch.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jun 11, 2008)

Jason your shit is looking awesome man. Im glad you took the time to get on here and post some pictures because I enjoyed them.

Kepp up the good work!


----------



## DWR (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks great man, would of expected those buds to go way higher than they are atm. 

But it sure does look tasty  Hope u can harvest greatly and you dont have any other problems in life.. or stresss 


Thnx for the little update & im going to south korea next month, got a tournament there... if u want to meet up or something ? Just pm me mayne ... ^^


----------



## Rope Smoker (Jun 11, 2008)

Jason buds look fucking awsome man. Don't let negative people bring you down to there level man.
Keep up the great journal man.peace man


----------



## DWR (Jun 11, 2008)

Only listen to what u want 


* that cat is so fucking funny huh *


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Jason, thanks for the update.
Glad to hear that you're alright and now that FDD has stepped in maybe this journal can get back to the business of actually growing and not squabbling.
Because whatever anyone says about how much you know or don't know you are obviously doing something right and those AWESOME Hashberry plants are the proof.
Keep On Growing !!!


----------



## mistacurious (Jun 12, 2008)

DAMN J!! I see why they call it hashberry now lol, looks like it's snowin in South Korea baby!!


----------



## d0z3r (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice one Jay!

Thank you for sharing your grow. Screw the haters man! One love!

D0z3r


----------



## d0z3r (Jun 12, 2008)

Jason, in response to your question about yields and four plants or six, I've been curious about the same thing. Right now, I'm growing just four in biiiig pots(water farms). I am thinking about doubling the number of plants my next grow and halving the size of each. 

What do you think?

D0z3r


----------



## Seung (Jun 12, 2008)

Fuck the Celtics... ur a bitch. u probably from boston. You dissin jason...??? you post up a link about u growing some BAGSEEDS and u gon diss jason on his thread when he's growing some real shit. 
BAGSEEDS??BAGSEEDS?? where do i start. first y would u use your whole set up on nothing but bagseeds and keep telling us u the shit. shit has no buds and it got thin ass hairs. is that how boston be smoking. i think u don't know how to grow. ur set up is weak homie. don't u know anything bout hermies. this cali... we been bless with good bud thats a fact. You need to quit talking.. people gon find out how stupid u really are. ur probably in the states where pretty much legit now when in korea u need to have balls to grow. u ain't shit foo. 

p.s. to jason.. i heard they gon drug test at the airports in korea now. if it's true im never goin korea again. it's like riding first class to get locked up. hair samples?? be safe man.


----------



## Seung (Jun 12, 2008)

u need to flush ur shit better... i think ur smoking nutes instead of thc. i think ur gettin brain damage from that.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 12, 2008)

BUMP BUMP... WELCOME BACK, WELL KINDA OF A CRAPY WAY TO GET TO YOUR PORN... DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY... NO PROB.S HERE.!!!
U KNOW HOW I FEEL. WEVE' TALKED... AS U SAID 'CON. OVER.!!!

BUT BUSINESS... PHUCKING NICE PIC'S! I GUESS THE GIRLS / PLANTS INCLUDED HAVE BEEN DRAGING U DOWN...!!! LIFE GOES ON!!! "NEXT"! 
LOL ON BOTH, WOULD LOVE THE READ AND SEE THE END PRODUCT. THO.!
SO GET YOUR ASS BACK HERE... PORN NEEDED. 

DB.

BUMP BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!
sorry to everyone who had interest in my grow
i had some problems in my life and riu
was not the top priority.
i managed to scrape up a few minutes of my time
for this long awaited up dates for many of you.
*And For You Grnman im a pussy? go take a black dildo *
*and shove it up you're throat because*
*you're shit talk just sounds like yip yap to me*
*i thought we were friends and even*
*went on and tried to help with you're sexing.*
*but obviously not.*
*thanks for being a class-A asshole. dipshit.*
*forgetting this immature guy lets get moving right along*
*Grow Day: 74*
*Flower Day: 50*

No.3 seems to be throwing her toys out of the pram a bit, since having been transferred to a Grow-heavy feeding regime (4ml Grow + 2ml Bloom per litre) last week, following the first appearance of brown pistils and is dropping leaves with N and K def symptoms. I'm a tad surprised by this - if anything I'd expected No.1 to react badly, but she seems OK. I'm going to give No.3 and extra 1ml Bloom / litre with tonight's feed to see what happens.

I realized today that these are actually *8"* pots I'm in and not the 10" previously advertised Oh well, never mind. I may get some true 10" pots in for the next grow, although that would definitely linit me to just four plants per grow.

I'm not sure what would produce the greater yield: six smaller plants in 8" pots, or four to five larger plants in 10"; can anybody advise on this? I kind of prefer the idea of a greater number of smaller plants, as it allows greater variety to be grown in future and means that a smaller percentage of the harvest would be lost, should any problems befall a plant.

Anyway... time for this evening's run, in which we're going to look at the main colas of each of the girls in some close up detail... 





...starting as usual with *No.1* 

Here's the tip



...and some close ups...



Just one weeks left now and she's still showing plenty of fresh pistil growth, with new ones appearing faster than brown ones and it's the same on the others' too. That said, there _has_ been a noticable increase in brown pistils over the last week, although I don't reckon they account for any more than 10% of the total and quite possibly a bit less. 




















*No.3...*





...still looking healty at the buds, despite the apparent under ferting. hopefully I'll be able to find the right level before it becomes an issue 
























*No.8...*





In some ways, this is my favourite cola. The late, sideways bending has promoted some interesting and luscious side growth and I may try to exploit this idea further in future grows, perhaps by training the main stem more around the edge of the pot, rather than across and back again










*No.10...*





*budding nicely, but still expected to be the lowest yielder, I fear. Never mind, she's producing some fine quality buds, a few of which compare a couple on the other girls and I'm sure she'll smoke very nicely, once she's been chopped*










it looks like its dipped in cocaine!! i swear!! hahaha










Here's a little bit of bud porn to round off tonight...



This is some of that "interesting and luscious" side growth on the main cola of No.8. As far as I can make out (without touching them and destroing trichs) , they're coming out of the main stem and are not lower branch tips.

There's not much else to add and I've had to think quite hard to find anything much to write tonight. No news is good news at this stage though, so as long as I can maintain the environment and find the correct nute levels for No.3, we should be OK from now until the (rapidly approaching) finish.

Temps and RH are fairly stable. There have been a few dips and peaks in temps, but nothing below 20°C or higher than 29.5°C, although I think the highs may have lasted a few hours Ambient temp in the attic is swinging quite wildly at the moment, what with the sunny days and chilly nights, so I am having to keep an eye on the radiator and fan settings.

RH remains mostly and oddly just below 40%, although it climbs to the low 50s for occasional, short periods. I'm very puzzled as to why it isn't higher, given the extent of the canopy and past experience. As already noted, Hashberry has been _very_ resistant to low RH so far, so I'm not going to get overly concerned about it now. I've still been adding water to the tray over the radiator, but have also been allowing it to dry out completely and left it 48 hours before refill. I'll probably stop refilling it altogether soon, unless there are any major RH dips.





Anyway, it's feeding time now...
See you all soon
cheers
jason

TO THE HATERS.... JUST "STOP IT" ! LETS PUT THIS TIME INTO THE GRO. BRO. TO ALL!


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 12, 2008)

Seung said:


> Fuck the Celtics... ur a bitch. u probably from boston. You dissin jason...??? you post up a link about u growing some BAGSEEDS and u gon diss jason on his thread when he's growing some real shit.
> BAGSEEDS??BAGSEEDS?? where do i start. first y would u use your whole set up on nothing but bagseeds and keep telling us u the shit. shit has no buds and it got thin ass hairs. is that how boston be smoking. i think u don't know how to grow. ur set up is weak homie. don't u know anything bout hermies. this cali... we been bless with good bud thats a fact. You need to quit talking.. people gon find out how stupid u really are. ur probably in the states where pretty much legit now when in korea u need to have balls to grow. u ain't shit foo.
> 
> p.s. to jason.. i heard they gon drug test at the airports in korea now. if it's true im never goin korea again. it's like riding first class to get locked up. hair samples?? be safe man.





Go figure you trash the Celtics cas they are kicking LA's ass. typical typical typical. I thought Jason said to leave the beef out of here? Looks like your a little slow on the comprehension.

Can't wait for harvest man. Seems nobody has such a good hashberry grow as you do..Interested in seeing the dried and cured product and how frosty its going to come out! Im not sure if its been askedbefore, pardon me if so, but do you plan to use the scraps to make hash as well??


----------



## welsh wizz (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice grow jay


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

nice pic in the sign welsh!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Jun 13, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> sorry to everyone who had interest in my grow
> i had some problems in my life and riu
> was not the top priority.
> i managed to scrape up a few minutes of my time
> ...


bump...........
will be harvesting in 3 days stay tuned


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

hey j whasup.....hope u'll have the finest smoke in South Korea bro!!! Cheers!!! CheetaH?!?


----------



## tommo9090 (Jun 13, 2008)

can't wait.


----------



## Alto (Jun 13, 2008)

Hmmmm harvest...Nice
could you please take some pictures and let us know how you are going to go about it?
Are you flushing now?
What are you using to do that, or are you a straight H2O kinda man?
What are the approx. heights they finally reached?
Do you have a way to look at the Trics color? Or are you going with your gut / hairs turning?
Have you dried any samples to see if your ready?
If so what did they taste like and how was the high?
Would you grow this strain again?
Any suggestions or advice to someone who is thinking about growing out this strain?
By what we have seen your OP is working wonderfully... what would / will you change about it before starting again?
Sorry for all the questions dude, but you did so well I would like to hear what you think and get some more free schoolin' lol.
Great job BTW, and thanks for sharing with us all here. I saw what I want to be able to do here, and picked up some good ideas from your grow.
Thank you.


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 13, 2008)

your back jason...... YES good to see ya..
thoes plants look sexy man... few weeks man sweet


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

speak to me jaaaaason!!! lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2008)

good to see ur back jason. Your the king of suspence. cant wait for the final dance


----------



## notrox (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow amazing looking buds can't wait to see what they look like dried and what yield you get. Good work Jason keep it up!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 13, 2008)

bump bump glad to see ya back!! kinda disapointed in what I have seen in the pages past, not what I am here for and easily ignored and forgotten!

Man your porn is grade A!!! Plants are looking great.. Look forward to seeing this one through!!


----------



## tommo9090 (Jun 13, 2008)

picture time, jason?


----------



## NOblenoMAD (Jun 14, 2008)

nice to see you back jay. i read what u sed about feeding them some more because of the yellowing lower leaves....at this point i wouldnt worry about it because the plants are just using that nitrogen to giv the buds that last boost of juice...let em do their thing


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 15, 2008)

Seung said:


> Fuck the Celtics... ur a bitch. u probably from boston. You dissin jason...??? you post up a link about u growing some BAGSEEDS and u gon diss jason on his thread when he's growing some real shit.
> BAGSEEDS??BAGSEEDS?? where do i start. first y would u use your whole set up on nothing but bagseeds and keep telling us u the shit. shit has no buds and it got thin ass hairs. is that how boston be smoking. i think u don't know how to grow. ur set up is weak homie. don't u know anything bout hermies. this cali... we been bless with good bud thats a fact. You need to quit talking.. people gon find out how stupid u really are. ur probably in the states where pretty much legit now when in korea u need to have balls to grow. u ain't shit foo.
> 
> p.s. to jason.. i heard they gon drug test at the airports in korea now. if it's true im never goin korea again. it's like riding first class to get locked up. hair samples?? be safe man.



First off, let me start off by saying you are the dumb ass here - you can't even spell simple words. When did I ever say I was the shit? I never proclaimed to be some bad ass grower. And if you took the time to read through my journal and the "IN YOUR FACE TITLE", you would understand why I have an "intersexed" plant - NOT A HERMIE and why I used bagseed.

I don't know how to grow? LOL at you man. It's pretty obvious that I can grow weed. Anyone with half a brain and a little research "know how" can grow pot. Didn't you say I had a hermie - yea that's right I grew some pot!

I came here just to say that this guy needs to get over this girl thing or whatever it was that had him all "hung up" and get back to the grow. Maybe I shouldn't have called him a pussy, but I was just speaking my mind. I had respect for the guy so I was wanting to see him finish something he started. Sorry for anyone out there that was offended by anything I said.


----------



## chronicheadies777 (Jun 15, 2008)

GrnMan, just shut the fuck up and take your annoying bitch ass remarks elsewhere


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

ENOUGH! PPL. IF IT AINT ABOUT THE JASON'S GROW, OR A HIGH JASON.... THEN JUST MOVE ON!!! AND HATE SOME WERES ELSE.!!! THIS IS OVER.!!! AND NOT COOL!!!

LETS TRY THIS AGAIN....!!!

BUMP BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!
sorry to everyone who had interest in my grow
i had some problems in my life and riu
was not the top priority.
i managed to scrape up a few minutes of my time
for this long awaited up dates for many of you.

*Grow Day: 74*
*Flower Day: 50*

No.3 seems to be throwing her toys out of the pram a bit, since having been transferred to a Grow-heavy feeding regime (4ml Grow + 2ml Bloom per litre) last week, following the first appearance of brown pistils and is dropping leaves with N and K def symptoms. I'm a tad surprised by this - if anything I'd expected No.1 to react badly, but she seems OK. I'm going to give No.3 and extra 1ml Bloom / litre with tonight's feed to see what happens.

I realized today that these are actually *8"* pots I'm in and not the 10" previously advertised Oh well, never mind. I may get some true 10" pots in for the next grow, although that would definitely linit me to just four plants per grow.

I'm not sure what would produce the greater yield: six smaller plants in 8" pots, or four to five larger plants in 10"; can anybody advise on this? I kind of prefer the idea of a greater number of smaller plants, as it allows greater variety to be grown in future and means that a smaller percentage of the harvest would be lost, should any problems befall a plant.

Anyway... time for this evening's run, in which we're going to look at the main colas of each of the girls in some close up detail... 





...starting as usual with *No.1* 

Here's the tip



...and some close ups...



Just one weeks left now and she's still showing plenty of fresh pistil growth, with new ones appearing faster than brown ones and it's the same on the others' too. That said, there _has_ been a noticable increase in brown pistils over the last week, although I don't reckon they account for any more than 10% of the total and quite possibly a bit less. 




















*No.3...*





...still looking healty at the buds, despite the apparent under ferting. hopefully I'll be able to find the right level before it becomes an issue 
























*No.8...*





In some ways, this is my favourite cola. The late, sideways bending has promoted some interesting and luscious side growth and I may try to exploit this idea further in future grows, perhaps by training the main stem more around the edge of the pot, rather than across and back again










*No.10...*





*budding nicely, but still expected to be the lowest yielder, I fear. Never mind, she's producing some fine quality buds, a few of which compare a couple on the other girls and I'm sure she'll smoke very nicely, once she's been chopped*










it looks like its dipped in cocaine!! i swear!! hahaha










Here's a little bit of bud porn to round off tonight...



This is some of that "interesting and luscious" side growth on the main cola of No.8. As far as I can make out (without touching them and destroing trichs) , they're coming out of the main stem and are not lower branch tips.

There's not much else to add and I've had to think quite hard to find anything much to write tonight. No news is good news at this stage though, so as long as I can maintain the environment and find the correct nute levels for No.3, we should be OK from now until the (rapidly approaching) finish.

Temps and RH are fairly stable. There have been a few dips and peaks in temps, but nothing below 20°C or higher than 29.5°C, although I think the highs may have lasted a few hours Ambient temp in the attic is swinging quite wildly at the moment, what with the sunny days and chilly nights, so I am having to keep an eye on the radiator and fan settings.

RH remains mostly and oddly just below 40%, although it climbs to the low 50s for occasional, short periods. I'm very puzzled as to why it isn't higher, given the extent of the canopy and past experience. As already noted, Hashberry has been _very_ resistant to low RH so far, so I'm not going to get overly concerned about it now. I've still been adding water to the tray over the radiator, but have also been allowing it to dry out completely and left it 48 hours before refill. I'll probably stop refilling it altogether soon, unless there are any major RH dips.





Anyway, it's feeding time now...
See you all soon
cheers
jason

AGAIN AGAIN.... NICE PORN. J' DB.!


----------



## email468 (Jun 15, 2008)

Man i'd like to take a bite out of one those buds! CRUNCH!!


----------



## [BionicChronic] (Jun 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> First off, let me start off by saying you are the dumb ass here - you can't even spell simple words. When did I ever say I was the shit? I never proclaimed to be some bad ass grower. And if you took the time to read through my journal and the "IN YOUR FACE TITLE", you would understand why I have an "intersexed" plant - NOT A HERMIE and why I used bagseed.
> 
> I don't know how to grow? LOL at you man. It's pretty obvious that I can grow weed. Anyone with half a brain and a little research "know how" can grow pot. Didn't you say I had a hermie - yea that's right I grew some pot!
> 
> I came here just to say that this guy needs to get over this girl thing or whatever it was that had him all "hung up" and get back to the grow. Maybe I shouldn't have called him a pussy, but I was just speaking my mind. I had respect for the guy so I was wanting to see him finish something he started. Sorry for anyone out there that was offended by anything I said.


i accept your apoligie!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2008)

jason, I bet ur fingers are sticky. Good luck with the choppig and harvesting dude


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

[BionicChronic];953660 said:


> i accept your apoligie!!


HE WAS NOT TALKING TO YOU!!! bc' SO HOWS THE GROW GOING JASON!!! HARV. IS PROB COMMING SOON!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PORN ON THAT!!! BUMP BUMP...

SEE LIKE THAT.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS OVER, AND I DONT PLAY!

DB.!

LOVE PEACE AND GROW!!! OR THE DOOR~


----------



## genfranco (Jun 16, 2008)

Very Nice 



B. THC R+D said:


> ENOUGH! PPL. IF IT AINT ABOUT THE JASON'S GROW, OR A HIGH JASON.... THEN JUST MOVE ON!!! AND HATE SOME WERES ELSE.!!! THIS IS OVER.!!! AND NOT COOL!!!
> 
> LETS TRY THIS AGAIN....!!!
> 
> ...



Hows the trichs coming along?


----------



## DWR (Jun 18, 2008)

hey jason i cant order mandala seeds 

Mandala Shop

Did u order from there ?

thnx in advance....


----------



## genfranco (Jun 18, 2008)

DWR said:


> hey jason i cant order mandala seeds
> 
> Mandala Shop
> 
> ...



Why cant you order?

I just received mine from them. 

NO problems...

Just send cash to them with your order printed out and you wait... whats the problem?


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 18, 2008)

Great Job Jay, I hope all is well... Plants look great ..Im glad Your alright Peace Bro..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 18, 2008)

DWR said:


> hey jason i cant order mandala seeds
> 
> Mandala Shop
> 
> ...



better hurry, get em while they are hot. i blv mandala is closing down til 09.....and they are opening up with some new killer genetics


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 18, 2008)

wow..on a lighter note...i am in love with hashberry and im also in love with the term " LOL @ YOU" im sorry but thats funny fucking internet speak...anyway to the prince of south korean herb, your work speaks for its self. and you are a badass.


----------



## FatTony420 (Jun 18, 2008)

Jesus, talk about some insane colas. Its rare to see such frosty leaves, what a bonus Hope my results are as good as yours. Good job, good grow


----------



## d0z3r (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice going Jay! 

I think I'm one or two weeks behind you. How much time do you think until completion? I'm dying watching my girls mature and knowing how little time is left. 

Good job mate! WOOT!

D0z3r


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Jun 18, 2008)

IM STONED ,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## genfranco (Jun 18, 2008)

me too Jason...me too


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah...me too  puff puff pass>>>>> JasonSouthKorea!!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 19, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> IM STONED ,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


From your crop????    how did harvest go?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 19, 2008)

Wait, so where can i order my mandala Kalichakra and White Satin seeds from, the website says its closed... Should I just go through Gypsy Nirvana Seed Boutique...

Sorry for a mini hijack jason, but many seem to be asking and you put the MAN in Mandala seeds for growing such dank hashberry


----------



## DWR (Jun 19, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Wait, so where can i order my mandala Kalichakra and White Satin seeds from, the website says its closed... Should I just go through Gypsy Nirvana Seed Boutique...
> 
> Sorry for a mini hijack jason, but many seem to be asking and you put the MAN in Mandala seeds for growing such dank hashberry


 yeah i want some aswell .......


----------



## mr west (Jun 19, 2008)

i think most the seeds banks have sold out of their stock but u might be lucky somewhere.


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> IM STONED ,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


holy shit! you're posting!


----------



## Alto (Jun 19, 2008)

Mandala Seeds - Hashberry Kalichakra Sadhu Satori Speed Queen & White Satin.


----------



## toolage (Jun 19, 2008)

Alto said:


> Mandala Seeds - Hashberry Kalichakra Sadhu Satori Speed Queen & White Satin.


nice! do they ship to US?


----------



## Alto (Jun 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> nice! do they ship to US?


Dunno just googled _Hashberry_ and that was one of the answers I got
most of the others said sold out.
*Sadhu* looks nice too...


----------



## FatTony420 (Jun 19, 2008)

Whats up with the seed shortage?


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

FatTony420 said:


> Whats up with the seed shortage?


good question. I hope it means they can't keep up with the demand!


----------



## Alto (Jun 19, 2008)

FatTony420 said:


> Whats up with the seed shortage?


Its from everyone that watched this grow
all getting some of that S Korea stash going.
There are so many strains I want to try and grow out
I really should have started when I was younger lol.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> good question. I hope it means they can't keep up with the demand!


hell great genetics with VERY VERY low prices..... shit who couldnt resist.. they are giving other breeders run for their money!


----------



## McLovin420 (Jun 20, 2008)

FatTony420 said:


> Whats up with the seed shortage?


from mandala's site

*Dear Customers & Friends,*
*We are temporarily discontinuing our wholesale part of business so that breeder Mike can take time off from work for regenerating his health. The wholesale affects only our sales to resellers. All other activities and services of our seed bank are continuing as usual. *
*Although we cannot predict a timeframe when our wholesale continues, efforts will be made to ensure that the regular work of our seed bank progresses, so that we can return to supplying resellers at the earliest date.*
*Many of our resellers are still stocked with at least several of our strains. Please check availability at your favourite online reseller or local grow shop. If the strain you are looking for is sold out you can still order from us directly.*
*Our seeds will continue to be available in our online shop: www.shop.mandalaseeds.com This includes any new strains as they become available. The supply of new strain editions will currently be limited. Please visit our online shop or home page regularly for the latest news. *
*Thank you for your support!*
*Love & Peace,*
*Jasmin*

I think he's better but


*Dear Friends, Our online shop will be closed until the end of the year as we focus on important projects which require our full attention and energy. We reopen on the 1st January, 2009 with fresh seed stock of Mandala #1 and new additions to the Mandala catalogue! The office remains open until all pending orders have been fulfilled and for after-sales support regarding shipping, etc. Contact Devi at: [email protected]Any enquiries regarding cultivation and strain questions for Mandala Seeds can be directed to our support team throughout the year: [email protected] We would like to thank you all for your amazing encouragement and well-wishes. Special gratitude goes out to our many returning customers for your confidence and trust in our products and service. We hope to welcome everyone back in 2009!*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

McLovin420 said:


> from mandala's site:Our online shop will be closed until the end of the year. We reopen on the <u>1st January, 2009


HAHAHA god daaaymn!!!!


----------



## genfranco (Jun 20, 2008)

I might have been the last order eh?/... hehehe... i just got them earlier last week.... possible last order folks.. hehehehe..


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

and mr west too...he got his satori i think


----------



## genfranco (Jun 20, 2008)

Well lets see then.... (sorry for the hijack jason but the subject is on)...

I received the shipping email from mandala on 6/5/2008 @ 7:17 am

(this is the email you get when they tell you they have recieved your payment 
We received the payment and your order is shipping tomorrow. )


Mr west? hehehe


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2008)

i got my seeds the other week so u win lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2008)

i sent my money off on the 19th of the 5th they came within 2 weeks after that


----------



## genfranco (Jun 20, 2008)

maybe the last shipment... do you think i got crap seeds?/?
all males maybe??


oh my god im trippin...lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

genfranco said:


> maybe the last shipment... do you think i got crap seeds?/?
> all males maybe??
> 
> 
> oh my god im trippin...lol


yes they are "maleinized" fo sho!!! crap bro....suckz!!! hahah


----------



## genfranco (Jun 20, 2008)

im sure im fine.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2008)

it dont matter anyway as long as we got some seeds lol did u get some free ones too? i got 5 safari mix free


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

genfranco said:


> im sure im fine.


ur fine for sure man


----------



## Seung (Jun 20, 2008)

ma bad..................................


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2008)

genfranco said:


> im sure im fine.


im starting to think i got some duff satori seeds tho ive only planted two, one died as it sprouted for some reason, the other is really slow.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 22, 2008)

mr west said:


> im starting to think i got some duff satori seeds tho ive only planted two, one died as it sprouted for some reason, the other is really slow.


patience buddy...


----------



## genfranco (Jun 23, 2008)

well out of the 5 seeds i planted i have 2 that are making it for sure.... 3 devoloped that *"damping off" *due to lack of water.... so im down to 2 seeds growing...i still have 5 of hashberry and 5 jungle mix in the package...Im hoping at least 1 will be female...not very hi hopes on that right now... nevertheless... im going to try. *
*


----------



## d0z3r (Jun 24, 2008)

Yo Jason, 

Where have you been friend? You should be almost ready to cut by now. I'm three weeks behind you, right?

D0z3r


----------



## yjizznit (Jun 27, 2008)

i m in korea right now.. and i've been missin that shit.. can u hook me up?


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 27, 2008)

yjizznit said:


> hey man.. can u hook a bro up in korea?


NARC much?


----------



## yjizznit (Jun 27, 2008)

TrialAndErrorMan said:


> NARC much?


wat u mean bro? i've just been missin out too much on ganja


----------



## pzoxic (Jun 27, 2008)

hello there,
hows it going?


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 27, 2008)

yjizznit said:


> wat u mean bro? i've just been missin out too much on ganja



Given the circumstances on marijuana possession, let alone the sale of marijuana in Korea, why would you even think Jason or ANYONE for that matter would sell off this website. Especially to somebody with such a low post rank as yourself?? AND on top of that how desperate you look, as if your hooked on crack or something?? 

Correct me if Im wrong people but saying NARC is a logical assumption isn't it?

PS He sent me a PM about it too as follows:


06-27-2008 11:36 AM*yjizznit
*








yo bro.. u know if jason sells?




Get a clue...


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh I noticed you deleted your repetitious posting.. go figure


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2008)

common sense aint so common lol


----------



## yjizznit (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry man.. i've just been missin out 2 long.. i m not a snitch or anything


----------



## grassroots (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome grow just decided to take a look went through almost all those pages.
I was gonna get some hashberry but i guess not untill 
Jan. 1 , 2009
Plants look very good i would like to see the finished product
of all this hard work.
Nice set-up btw


----------



## Cannabis ='s Life (Jul 13, 2008)

Dude Jason! your the master at growing...hopefully i may become as skilled as you in later years lol definately to come out with a fine lookin crop such as that...

I just read through the entire post in the last hour lol it was quite interesting to read like 3/4 months work in an hour or 2

But dude please keep us posted i need to see the harvest when its complete just to keep me going so that i don't quit...

anyway awesome!


----------



## jho03 (Jul 30, 2008)

hi i live in Seoul 
n i'm interested in yo stuff right there.
You think u can hook me up wit some of that at fair price?


----------



## jho03 (Jul 30, 2008)

man if u have any thoughts about sellin some of that shit

plz email me. 
[email protected]


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 30, 2008)

hahahahahhahahahahhaahahha


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jul 30, 2008)

jasons crop musta got budrot, where the hell has he been>????


----------



## illicit5 (Aug 6, 2008)

yo great thread jason dont stop doing the good work and always stay safe


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

i think hes not here, dude!


----------



## DarkStar9 (Aug 6, 2008)

hope he is fine


----------



## purehaze (Aug 6, 2008)

sweet grow jas 
ive been in S.K fer awile now and i've seen mad dudes get bagged out here 
i hope everything goes well 
stay safe 


oh and dont be hookin up with strays lookin for a lick online mang 
highly unrecommended 
especially natives lol

peace


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2008)

ok ..............................


----------



## frisby888 (Aug 8, 2008)

nice grow man, good job


----------



## genfranco (Aug 9, 2008)

hey jason... im sure your just busy with your woman like last time.... come check out my hashberry...


----------



## LiveVibe (Aug 18, 2008)

This is beautiful.

The seeds seem to be no longer available because the breeder has been ill or possibly personal issues. It's too bad because this is one of those premiere strains and the breeder is damn good. Possibly one of the best. They said they will be back beginning of next year but I just have a feeling it may or may not be. I really hope they make a comeback though.


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 22, 2008)

[email protected]!


----------



## CannabisCaveman (Aug 25, 2008)

Jason just went through the thread, wow it looks to me by not posting in awhile that you probably got pinned, good luck to you bro for sure


----------



## duncan idaho (Oct 7, 2008)

uh oh, i hope we are all just being paranoid i spent the last 30 mins looking through the thread  it's been a couple of months yet no updates. jason i hope you just got lazy or plants died or something anything but getting popped.lets all pray that he didnt ,man this is very bad mojo.peace in the middle east


----------



## fr33zy (Oct 9, 2008)

I bet one of the bitchasses on this forum like GRN or Hernandez snitched him out.


----------



## d0z3r (Oct 13, 2008)

Jason?

I hope you're okay man. 

One Love Rasta!

D0z3r


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Oct 13, 2008)

Wouldnt you get hung for growing dope in south korea? i mean from what i know your governments are fucked in the head.


----------



## d0z3r (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I think it's a very serious offense there. I hope he used proxies to post. Otherwise, it'd be no trouble at all for LEO to track him using IP. It seems like his journal attracted a lot of NARC activity. Hopefully, he just got sick of blogging about his grow.


----------



## Seung (Oct 22, 2008)

hey j.. ic alot foos be comin on this site as strangers askin for bud in korea. don't do it man. jus keep it to ur close friends and there close friends. and don't let em know ya b doin that. say u got a connect out in shi-gol... no need to fuck with a possible snitch online.

b safe.


----------



## Seung (Oct 22, 2008)

na... i don't think there's death penalty in korea. maybe in the communist north but not for bud. it's something like a year or so for having it in your system. and like 3-6 years for a grow. maybe less for good behavior.


"yea yea... make sure its clean back there. i had curry last nite"kiss-assi   sorry... these avatars are cool


----------



## heftamga (Dec 17, 2008)

i have seen some great ass kickin buds here


----------



## AsleepInTheCorner (Dec 27, 2008)

Argh! I just read this entire thing and theres no pics of the harvest, all that bud porn with no climax!


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Jan 22, 2009)

I suspect there is a reason why there are no harvest pics.

I hope I'm wrong about that reason.

G/L jason.


----------



## justsaymint (Feb 23, 2009)

i just wasted like 30 minutes of my life


----------



## welsh wizz (Feb 25, 2009)

&#50504;&#51204;&#54616;&#44172; &#51648;&#45244;


----------



## Dank Lucas (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey guys, im late to this thread


DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN BUY NUTRIENTS IN S.KOREA?

I was thinking if I can't I will order online, but with the situation in this country, I don't want anything like that mailed to me.. but if i must, i must.


----------



## Dank Lucas (Mar 1, 2009)

im 100% sure im not going to get an answer to this question, lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 1, 2009)

not from jason thats for sure lol


----------



## Dank Lucas (Mar 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> not from jason thats for sure lol


 
i didnt read all 90 pages of this thread, so i guess i need to read more to understand, did he get clipped?


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2009)

I dont know but I know he aint posted here for way too long. Most ppl have unsubed this thread.


----------



## DWR (Mar 3, 2009)

still subscribed ^^


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 3, 2009)

Dank Lucas said:


> i didnt read all 90 pages of this thread, so i guess i need to read more to understand, did he get clipped?


His profile says he was last active in January, but he has not posted in many months.

There were some people trying to buy bud from him somewhere in those 90 pages...Now he's disappeared.


----------



## DWR (Mar 4, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> His profile says he was last active in January, but he has not posted in many months.
> 
> There were some people trying to buy bud from him somewhere in those 90 pages...Now he's disappeared.


he hasnt postes since august last year or so...  

but cool to know he is still browsing the forums ;D


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2009)

I dont blame him, I feel like disapearing some times.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 4, 2009)

DWR said:


> but cool to know he is still browsing the forums ;D


Hopefully HE is browsing the forums, not LEO. Maybe that's just my paranoia talking...


----------



## DWR (Mar 4, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> Hopefully HE is browsing the forums, not LEO. Maybe that's just my paranoia talking...


hopefully not


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 12, 2009)

seriously guysss!!! shit jason, i just read most of this gd thing, wtf happened?!? l hope you're ok bro...i wanted to see the hashberry finished, i'm bout to grow some out...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Mar 18, 2009)

Jason Is Back On RIU
sorry to everyone
my father past away from a heart attack


----------



## Jointsmith (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your old man, dude.

I'm glad you're not incarcerated, or worse.

You had us worried for a while there.


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2009)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> Jason Is Back On RIU
> sorry to everyone
> my father past away from a heart attack



Good to see u Jason but sorry to hear about your Father. My folks are getting closer to that age wher im gonna be worrieing about them all the time, I couldnt imagine what ya going through man, puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>cheese


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah bro, my heart goes out to ya...sorry to hear that...i'm glad you didn't get popped...peace


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks guys
i knew rollitup was my one and only family


----------



## DWR (Mar 21, 2009)

JASON !!!!!!!!! 

Welcome back, good shit bro !!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2009)

So was the hashberry nice smoke? any pics of the harvest?


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 21, 2009)

WTF!?!?!?!? Jason's back?! Damn dude, it's been like a year. So yea what happened with the grow? Good to see you're alright man and sorry about your dad.


----------



## dontpanic (Mar 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your fathers passing my friend times are ruff for a lot of people right now keep your head high and stay positive 

-Dp


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Mar 22, 2009)

*Summary & Conclusions
*


*Pros:*
Fairly easy to grow overall, once nute requirements are unserstood.
Very resistant to low humidity and water levels.
100% germ rate.
Strong growth, especially roots.
Responds well to LST (and presumably ScrOG), so is very good for small spaces.

*Cons:*
Considerable differences in phenotypes, which...

Require different nute levels.
Grow to different heights if untrained.
May catch beginners unawares.​
*Two different phenotypes observed:*
*Type A:* As per Nos.8 & 10. Classic _indica_: Short and bushy plants with shorter, chubbier leaves. Deep green colour. Males may not show, or grow more rapidly until 12/12, but then develop quickly. Easy to overfeed, especially with Nitrogen, which may be responsible for observed leaf rash in this and other Hashberry grows, along with other N-tox symptoms as generally noted elsewhere. May benefit from long veg times (5-6 weeks). Slight reddening of petioles, once in 12/12. Less apparent resin production, but still moderately high on visible leaves. May show second, late burst of flowering activity in Week 7-8 of 12/12. Very tight, dense buds - good ventilation and air movement recommended in 12/12 to discourage mold.

*Type B:* As per Nos.1 & 3. Taller than A. More _sativa_ looking, with slenderer leaves, longer internodes and faster growth. Lighter green than A overall, but older leaves turn the same deep green. Could be mistaken for male in veg, due to fast growth, but males can show sex very early (<21 days). Require far more nutrients than Type A in 12/12 and perhaps earlier, if vegging for long periods. Considerably redder petioles than Type A, especially once in 12/12. High resin production, extending to bases of larger fan leaves. Moderately dense buds.


*Other:*
All plants initially seemed thirstier than previously grown strains (+30-50%), especially after one week of 12/12. However, water uptake was very much reduced in the last two weeks of flowering.
All plants showed hermaphrodism, probably throughout the 12/12 period, although this may have been due to environmental stress.
Some type Bs (_e.g._ No.1) may look like Type A until 12/12 starts.


----------



## mr west (Mar 22, 2009)

Intresting stuff jason, I found my satori from mandalas veryt fussy eaters, Might try an germ a few more this summer and get it right lmao if can. Now what we all wanna know is potancy and taste of the 2 phenos what was the stone like?


----------



## raiderman (Mar 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> Intresting stuff jason, I found my satori from mandalas veryt fussy eaters, Might try an germ a few more this summer and get it right lmao if can. Now what we all wanna know is potancy and taste of the 2 phenos what was the stone like?


 yea sorry to hear about your ole man,, mines jus barely hangin on himsef.gd. luk on this grow bro. need any hep stop by , will subscribe to this thread,,,later,


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dad Jason. I dread the day I get the same phone call.

I am glad to hear that you are otherwise ok. +rep for your detailed summary.


----------



## mared juwan (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea that's a great writeup Jason. Maybe copy and paste to the Strain Reports sub-forum if you're up to it. I have a couple strain reports myself in there. I think it's very useful info for someone considering what strain to get. But I'm glad you finally got to smoke some of those awesome buds. Good job man.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 24, 2009)

mared juwan said:


> Yea that's a great writeup Jason. Maybe copy and paste to the Strain Reports sub-forum if you're up to it. I have a couple strain reports myself in there. I think it's very useful info for someone considering what strain to get. But I'm glad you finally got to smoke some of those awesome buds. Good job man.


 yea aint nuthin better bud than your own,grow on.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Jason just tuned in but I cant wait for the smoke report just germed some of these they are about 3 day old sprouts. Great job man way to hold it down over there!


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey, just sat here reading your journal comparing to where I'm at in my grow and trying to get an idea of what mine would end up like. Yours were beautiful so I was hoping you'd come check out my thread and see what's up.


----------



## alanpartridge (Apr 5, 2009)

hey jason, lovely grow m8, do u have a smoke report on them hashberry's plz.... peace


----------



## getwrecked (Apr 29, 2009)

dont wanna drag this up, but this might have been the best hashberry grow ive seen man, congrats.
wish i could of seen the total yield


----------



## Syfa (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice grow bro, tight setup. I got a friend South Korea that i got wasted when she came to Australia. She was telling me how you just dont get weed in south korea. it's a major deal if u get busted with it there.


----------



## jamaica420 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah i am waiting for my mandala hashberry and i would have like to know the final yield for this grow...great job though


----------



## kingswisher (Jun 6, 2009)

good grow G


----------



## il3fe (Jul 15, 2009)

alanpartridge said:


> hey jason, lovely grow m8, do u have a smoke report on them hashberry's plz.... peace


 and here in RIU i thought i was the only KRN...
maaad respect, keep it on the DL tho 
you kno how shit is right?!


----------



## mcone (Jul 31, 2009)

Just read all 93 pages, The plants and trichs look super dank!


----------



## Bumbasher4 (Oct 24, 2009)

How did you get all the equipment in KORea!!!


----------



## buddhabuds (Nov 8, 2009)

my 1st post
went through all 93 pages focusing on the important info.
quite impressive. u got grande cojones, thats for sure. im in busan and i really wish there was a home depot in hankook. unfortunate really.
and im surprised that u even got seeds thru mail. im mustering up courage and equipment to do the same.. tell me how u got the hps and the ballast? and such a sick grow safelock? dont tell me u got that shipped too.
im surpised u didnt try to keep a couple mothers.
i hope ur safe and happy high


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 8, 2009)

I think this dude gave up on this site or got busted he has not responded to any ?'s in quiet some time fellas'


----------



## weedgrower B (Dec 1, 2009)

hay where do u live i want 2 have a trade with u with greens


----------



## weedgrower B (Dec 1, 2009)

hay are u their


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2009)

weedgrower B said:


> hay are u their



Dude this is a dead thread why dunt u look at the new posts for a more recent current grow? There are loads of stoners about waiting to tell u bout there excellent buds lol.>>>>>>>


----------



## hamtori (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey I'm actually living in Korea right now... Damn fucking hard to get buds here... went to hongdae and asked bunch of people but they don't sell! Could I buy some bud from anyone? Or maybe smoke a blunt together? Hit me up... AIM: what a korean MSN: [email protected] <-- the 0 after fsh is a zero


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Mar 5, 2010)

this is going to my first outdoor grow and i have 97 seeds. I'll appreciate all the help i could get or just come by and check my grow journal out and subscribe. see how everything turns out for my gorilla grow!


----------



## mr west (Mar 6, 2010)

97 seeds and 97 posts lol. u wont get any fun from this very dead thread Fred


----------



## windytodai (Sep 13, 2010)

I just came back from S.Korea. MJ is a serious crime over there isn't it? I hear its like equal to murder. I wouldn't attempt to grow in S.Korea, even the security people look like they can maul you into submission. LOL!! Jason isn't your real name, is it now. My co-workers all had English like names and had to claw into their real identities. I had an awesome time though in Korea and think about it everyday. I would love to go back and live there for awhile again.


----------



## barney barn (Sep 14, 2010)

i was in korea 85/86 and the shit grows wild. i was @ K9 camp humpries and found more than one plant growing wild by streambanks. i liked the meth better though it was all over and made you a good soldier. theys burnt it to keep mosquitos away..mogi... and call pot damacho.


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 18, 2010)

just read through all the pages. good fuckin grow, good shit. i hope jason's doin well right now and no shady shit happened.

i'm a korean living in korea...anyone else around here wanna just connect, nothing else, hit me up


----------



## raiderman (Oct 19, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> just read through all the pages. good fuckin grow, good shit. i hope jason's doin well right now and no shady shit happened.
> 
> i'm a korean living in korea...anyone else around here wanna just connect, nothing else, hit me up


lets all take a break and smoke one off me,lol.


----------



## shaggyneedsgrub (Sep 2, 2012)

Old thread I know, but I figured I'd post in case any other SKers are here. I'm in Seoul so if any other expats stumble upon this message while checking this thread out, send me a message. Just trying to do some networking and find some like minded folks around my parts.


----------

